# Atelco Computer AG ist insolvent



## Ap0ll0XT (24. Juli 2015)

Am 23. Juli 2015 hat das Amtsgericht Arnsberg das Insolvenzverfahren gegen die Atelco Computer AG eröffnet. Die Gesellschaft ist Zahlungsunfähig. Zu der Gruppe gehören noch weitere Tochterunternehmen wie die hwv Hardwareversand.de oder auch anobo.de mit seinen Onlinevertriebsplattformen. Die Zukunft der Tochterunternehmen sind ungewiss. Computerbase redet von einer möglichen Abspaltung der Tochtergesellschaften und deren Verkauf. Dies sei aber nicht sicher und könnte auch durch einen entsprechenden Schuldübernahmevertrag unterbunden werden. Computerbase rät daher von käufen bei Atelco ab, da durch dieses Verfahren die geltendmachung von Gewährleistungsansprüchen erschwert werden kann.

Quelle: HÃ¤ndler Atelco meldet ZahlungsunfÃ¤higkeit an - ComputerBase


----------



## Parabellum321 (24. Juli 2015)

Super, meine Fury X ist gerade zwecks RMA zurück zu Hardwareversand.de gegangen. Nicht, dass ich dann nurnoch die Insolvenzquote als Gewährleistung bekomme. Mal schauen, wie sich das so entwickelt.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (24. Juli 2015)

Über das Vermögen von hardwareversand.de GmbH müsste ein eigenes Insolvenzverfahren eröffnet werden. Das ist ein vollkommen eigenständiges Rechtssubjekt und dieses ist bisher noch nicht in Insolvenz.


----------



## Zyklon83 (24. Juli 2015)

War klar das dort keiner mehr wirklich gekauft hat...hatten ja unverschämt hohe preise


----------



## Gysi1901 (24. Juli 2015)

Ich hoffe, dass Hardwareversand bestehen bleibt, ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht, zudem ist ihre Filiale bei mir in der Nähe.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (24. Juli 2015)

Einfach mal in den Bundesanzeiger schauen was der Lagebericht und die Gewinn und Verlustrechnung sagen. Die Jahresabschlüsse werden ja schließlich veröffentlicht. Auf dem Papier fährt Hardwareversand.de seit 2011 regelmäßig Verluste ein.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. Juli 2015)

Verdient. Bei den Preisen und diesem unglaublich schlechten Support wundert es mich, dass die sich so lange gehalten haben


----------



## Parabellum321 (24. Juli 2015)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Über das Vermögen von hardwareversand.de GmbH müsste ein eigenes Insolvenzverfahren eröffnet werden. Das ist ein vollkommen eigenständiges Rechtssubjekt und dieses ist bisher noch nicht in Insolvenz.



Doch die sind leider auch in Insolvenz: https://www.insolvenzbekanntmachung...__17_22_47_Anordnung_Sicherungsmassnahmen.htm


----------



## marvinj (24. Juli 2015)

Verdammt..
Bei Atelco habe ich nochnie etwas bestellt, bei Hardwareversand schon öfters, die sind super. Hoffentlich überstehen die das


----------



## TessaKavanagh (24. Juli 2015)

Aber auch HWV hat das Insoverfahren beantrag.
Quelle:
https://www.insolvenzbekanntmachungen.de/



> Amtsgericht Arnsberg, Aktenzeichen: 10 IN 97/15
> 
> In dem Insolvenzeröffnungsverfahren über das Vermögen
> 
> ...


----------



## SimplyAlegend (24. Juli 2015)

Eigentlich schade das die traditionellen Hardwäreläden aussterben. Meinen ersten selbst Zusammengestellten PC habe ich bei Atelco bauen lassen, aber das ist auch schon ewig her, hat aber damals gut funktioniert.
Seitdem sie einem Freund von mir einen PC mit ner HD5450 als "gaming PC" nach angeblicher Beratung angedreht haben war der Laden tot für mich.

Das ein Ladengeschäft nicht preislich mit dem Online Handel konkurieren kann ist vollkommen klar. Die Vorteile liegen bei der sofortigen Verfügbarkeit von Hardware und der Beratung/Support vor Ort.

Beides ist bei Atelco nicht vorhanden, ich erwarte ja nicht das jede Aftermarket Variante einer Graka verfügbar ist, aber bei Atelco war ja im Laden nichtmal eine Variante pro Graka da. Ne, das muss man alles bestellen für nächste Woche, Super! Da kann ich auch gleich Online ordern. Und der Support ist grottig, die Aushilfskräfte da hatten kein bisschen Ahnung von Hardware, selbst der Mediamarkt schneidet da besser ab, was schon lächerlich ist.

Ohne diese Punkte hat ein Ladengeschäft einfach nurnoch Nachteile.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Juli 2015)

Schade eigentlich, in meinem Atelco-Laden waren wirklich Leute,

welche wirklich Ahnung hatten.

Naja, der Online-Handel eben.


----------



## Promized (24. Juli 2015)

Mich wundert es eher, dass es Leute gibt, die mit Hardwareversand gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben.  

Denn bei mir und Bekannten gab es bei dem Laden öfters (bis wir gesagt haben, da wird nichts mehr bestellt) richtig negative Erfahrungen, ob es die RMA Regelungen waren, der unterirdisch schlechte Support oder auch die Informationspolitik bei Verfügbarkeit von doch angeblich lagernden Waren. 

Aber okay, man lernt nie aus


----------



## Kyuss89 (24. Juli 2015)

Meine FuryX dort her und wollte sie gestern reklamieren, was nicht ging da ich die Karte als Abholer gekauft hatte...

Bin gerade froh darüber das ich die Karte noch daheim liegen habe und nun warten solle auf einen Umtausch nächste Woche!


----------



## Holdie (24. Juli 2015)

Hier in Berlin Haben wir Caseking  und CSV. Da konnte Atelco nicht mal ansatzweise vom Preis her mithalten. Und die Lieferzeiten waren teils auch sehr lang.


----------



## drstoecker (24. Juli 2015)

langsam aber sicher gehen alle über die wupper. schade obwohl atelco jetzt nicht so der laden war aber hardwareversand war immer top. damals hat k&m elektronik leider den anfang gemacht. absolut spitze bleinben weiterhin mindfactory und alternate wenn es die irgendwann treffen sollte das wäre einem weltuntergang gleich zu setzen.


----------



## Tech (24. Juli 2015)

Mit der Verfügbarkeit gab es auch bei Atelco Probleme. Ich hatte eine Asus GTX 970 bestellt, diese Bestellung aber nach einer Woche ohne Versandnachricht storniert. Die Verfügbarkeit stand die ganze Zeit auf sofort lieferbar...

Ich kaufe in letzter Zeit wieder gern im Laden um die Ecke z.B. Cyberport und PlayIT. Die RMA-Dauer usw. ist sowieso bei allen ähnlich.


----------



## Research (24. Juli 2015)

Holdie schrieb:


> Hier in Berlin Haben wir Caseking  und CSV. Da konnte Atelco nicht mal ansatzweise vom Preis her mithalten. Und die Lieferzeiten waren teils auch sehr lang.




Ja, sehr gute Läden.

Hardwareversand meide ich auch seit ein Bekannter dort über den Tisch gezogen wurde.


Und Mindfactory hat bei mir einen ganz speziellen Verschissen-Pokal erlangt.
Zumal es dort gehäuft Berichte über "Originalverpackte" GPUs mit Fingerabdrücken gibt.


----------



## sikeij (24. Juli 2015)

Ich kauf meist bei notebooksbilliger.de. Mit Kundenkarte Versand frei. Die haben nur eine handvoll Varianten, aber dann meist günstig. Von 5 käufen funktionieren 4 ganz ohne Probleme.


----------



## marvinj (24. Juli 2015)

Also mich macht das schon ein wenig traurig, das HWV insolvent ist. Wie  gesagt, zigmal dort bestellt, Ware war schnell da, nie irgendwelche  Probleme und wenn man über Geizhals eingekauft hat, gabs pro Einkauf  viele viele Euros die man sparen konnte.
Also ich finds echt blöde....




Research schrieb:


> Und Mindfactory hat bei mir einen ganz speziellen Verschissen-Pokal erlangt.
> Zumal es dort gehäuft Berichte über "Originalverpackte" GPUs mit Fingerabdrücken gibt.



Bezüglich der neuen und "Originalverpackten" Artikel wurde ich neulich erst belehrt: Artikel dürfen als neu verkauft werden, wenn sie bereits Rückläufer eines 14 tägigen Widerrufs sind. Deswegen hat mein S5 auch einen Weg. Aber es war billig. Originalverpackt ist es ja auch noch, es wurde nur geöffnet. Das sind leider zwei Paar Schuhe. Es müsste "ungeöffnete Originalverpackung" heißen. vollkommen Banane. Deswegen kann es gut sein, dass du da mal Abdrücke drauf hast. Kannst dann ja wieder zurückschicken und Ersatz verlangen xD


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Juli 2015)

hab mich schon gewundert, warum bei Hardwareversand zuletzt so gut wie nur noch negative Bewertungen abgegeben wurden (auf Geizhals)


----------



## marvinj (24. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Hardwareversand war seit seinem Bestehen ein Quell für Kundenhass. Mich wundert, dass es da überhaupt positive Erfahrungen gab.




Tadaaa 
Nicht alles muss immer schiefgehen, normalerweise ziehe ich das aber magisch an...
Da aber nicht


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Juli 2015)

Also ich hatte 15x absolutes Glück. Die 16. Bestellung ging in die Hose, warum wissen wir jetzt.  Zum Glück liegt da jetzt nicht mein Jahresgehalt ...


----------



## Kyuss89 (24. Juli 2015)

Ich muss sagen ich merke gerade wenn ich lese "ich bin im RMA Prozess, ist mein Geld weg" wieviel Glück ich hatte das der Verkäufer meine Reklamierung gestern abgelehnt hat, weil ich die Karte abgeholt habe. Sonst hätte ich jetzt 700€ weniger im Geldbeutel und keine Karte mehr!


----------



## Laudian (24. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Hardwareversand war seit seinem Bestehen ein Quell für Kundenhass. Mich wundert, dass es da überhaupt positive Erfahrungen gab.



Also ich habe die Hardware für mehrere PCs bei HWV bestellt und konnte mich nie beklagen.
Als eine Grafikkarte einmal einen schleifenden Lüfter hatte dauerte der Austausch zwar etwas länger, aber bei den Preisen muss man beim Kundenservice eben Abstriche machen, das sollte einem vor der Bestellung klar sein.




Downnola schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen ich merke gerade wenn ich lese "ich bin im RMA Prozess, ist mein Geld weg" wieviel Glück ich hatte das der Verkäufer meine Reklamierung gestern abgelehnt hat, weil ich die Karte abgeholt habe. Sonst hätte ich jetzt 700€ weniger im Geldbeutel und keine Karte mehr!





			
				§47 Insolvenzordnung: schrieb:
			
		

> Wer auf Grund eines dinglichen oder persönlichen Rechts geltend machen kann, daß ein
> Gegenstand nicht zur Insolvenzmasse gehört, ist kein Insolvenzgläubiger. Sein Anspruch
> auf Aussonderung des Gegenstands bestimmt sich nach den Gesetzen, die außerhalb des
> Insolvenzverfahrens gelten.




Deine Grafikkarte bleibt deine Grafikkarte, da spielt die Insolvenz des Händlers keine Rolle.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juli 2015)

Promized schrieb:


> Mich wundert es eher, dass es Leute gibt, die mit Hardwareversand gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
> 
> Denn bei mir und Bekannten gab es bei dem Laden öfters (bis wir gesagt haben, da wird nichts mehr bestellt) richtig negative Erfahrungen, ob es die RMA Regelungen waren, der unterirdisch schlechte Support oder auch die Informationspolitik bei Verfügbarkeit von doch angeblich lagernden Waren.
> 
> Aber okay, man lernt nie aus



Hab auch nur negative Erfahrungen, grade im Bezug auf RMA, mit Atelco gemacht, war auch der Grund warum ich da seid Jahren nichts mehr bestellt habe. Von daher tut es mir auch nicht wirklich leid das der Laden Insolvenz anmelden muss, gab und gibt definitiv genug Händler dies besser hinbekommen als Atelco.


----------



## mad-onion (24. Juli 2015)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Aber auch HWV hat das Insoverfahren beantrag.
> Quelle:
> https://www.insolvenzbekanntmachungen.de/



Bedeutet das nicht auch, dass der Endkunde nicht mehr zahlen darf, falls ein noch unbezahlter Kaufvertrag besteht, bzw. neue Kaufverträge ebenfalls darunter fallen?
Immerhin ist im Onlinehandel der Endkunde bis zu Bezahlung der bestellten Ware per Definition Drittschuldner im o.g. Sinne?!
Außerdem stellt sich die Frage, wie es sich mit Reklamationen nach dem Fernabsatz verhält, wenn jemand davon Gebrauch machen will, bekommt er dann kein Geld zurück erstattet?


----------



## Donboxo (24. Juli 2015)

Ganz große Klasse. Hab vor einem Monat ne 980ti bei hwv per Vorkasse bestellt, die bis heute nicht da ist. Am 15. hab ich die Bestellung storniert und bis heute kein Geld oder auch nur eine Nachricht erhalten.


----------



## Zyklon83 (24. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Wirst du jetzt dann wohl auch nicht mehr, außer vom Insolvenzverwalter. Das Geld ist mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit weg.



So sieht es leider aus


----------



## Parabellum321 (24. Juli 2015)

Laudian schrieb:


> Deine Grafikkarte bleibt deine Grafikkarte, da spielt die Insolvenz des Händlers keine Rolle.




Also sollte ich die eingesendete Grafikkarte jetzt schnellstens zurückfordern und dann beim Hersteller direkt reklamieren?


----------



## Zybba (24. Juli 2015)

Gut, dass ich mir letztes Jahr noch alle meine Teile des neuen Rechners bei Hardwareversand gekauft habe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juli 2015)

Zyklon83 schrieb:


> War klar das dort keiner mehr wirklich gekauft hat...hatten ja unverschämt hohe preise



Wie soll man mit vielen Ladengeschäften und entsprechend vielem Personal und Ware das Niveau von anderen Anbietern erreichen die den Ballast nicht so ausgeprägt haben? 
Am Ende war es doch nur eine Frage der Zeit das deren Konzept absäuft, was soll ich mit einem Laden im Ort wenn ich 90% der Artikel doch bestellen muss und nebenbei bei den Mitbewerbern häufiger deutlich günstiger erwerben konnte. Auch die Retourware wurde aus den Läden gezogen und mit grotesken Preisen als Schnäppchen deklariert.

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie es mit den ganzen Läden weiter geht und hoffe nicht das alles in den Fluten versinkt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. Juli 2015)

Ein (gut sortiertes) Ladengeschäft kann sehr wohl mithalten, man muss halt mit Service punkten... Atelco war aber weder gut sortiert noch hatten die guten Service...


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juli 2015)

Naja, hab selbst nie bei einem dieser Läden bestellt, liegt aber daran dass ich aus Österreich komme und es mir nicht billiger gekommen wäre, hätte ich bei HWV oder dergleichen bestellt. Da bleib ich bei Amazon, Alternate oder mylemon. 
Natürlich extrem mies für Leute die eine GTX 980 ti oder ähnliches bestellt haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2015)

Sehr traurig. Wieder ein Laden mit Ladenkette, der verschwinden wird. Und irgendwann sind wir nur noch von Onlinehändlern abhängig. Ein gruseliger Gedanke.


----------



## dcX3 (24. Juli 2015)

Mist die Restgarantie für meine GTX 770 kann ich dann wohl abschreiben, bzw direkt beim Hersteller geltend machen


----------



## Zyklon83 (24. Juli 2015)

War nur einmal in ein Atelco Geschäft in Bochum-Wattenscheid weil ein guter Kumpel dort gewohnt hat und hab mir nur gedacht ohh man dann warte ich lieber 2 tage bis ich hier was für einen preis kaufe wo ich online was besseres bekomme. Is klar das sie verdienen müssen aber dann verkauft man kein schrott für soviel Geld...ein beispiel ein altes LC-Power NT online 20€ bei den 50€


----------



## mad-onion (24. Juli 2015)

Donboxo schrieb:


> Ganz große Klasse. Hab vor einem Monat ne 980ti bei hwv per Vorkasse bestellt, die bis heute nicht da ist. Am 15. hab ich die Bestellung storniert und bis heute kein Geld oder auch nur eine Nachricht erhalten.


Alter Schwede, was musst du jetzt nen Hals haben...  am besten direkt da melden und Auskunft einholen.

bei Atelco habe ich damals meine Club 3D Radeon 4870 OC zum reduzierten Preis gekauft, Rückläufer ohne OVP.  Die quittung kam Promt, denn das Flimern mancher Flashinhalte und auch Texturflimmern in manchen Games waren der wahre Preis dafür. Umtausch wurde verweigert, weil unter eingeschränkter Garantie gekauft..usw..bla.. Sehr unfreundlich.
Bei Hardwareversand habe ich vor 6--8 Jahren fast regelmäßig gekauft, schnelle Lieferung, gute Preise.. gab damals nix zu meckern.  Aber seither habe ich eigentlich immer rigoros den günstigsten Anbieter gewählt, ohne irgendwelche Favoriten.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (24. Juli 2015)

Insolvenzantrag ist nicht gleich Einstellung des operativen Geschäftes.  Wenn du die offizielle Stellungnahme ansiehst wirst du auch sehen das sie genau dieses fortführen. Deine 980ti wirst du also mit ziemlicher Sicherheit bekommen. Eine Unternehmenssanierung wird bei entsprechenden Voraussetzungen häufig angestrebt. Beim Atelco Konzern tippe ich persönlich drauf das die den Großteil der Fillialen schließen, die Mitarbeiter entlassen und des Onlineabsatz aufrechterhalten. Damit sparen sie dann deutlich kosten und können vielleicht wieder Gewinne einfahren.
Stellungnahme zur Insolvenz


----------



## MF13 (24. Juli 2015)

Ich habe Komponenten im Wert von ca. 2000 Euro für meinen  neuen PC bei HWV bestellt. Eigentlich hat auch alles super geklappt, und die bestellten Komponenten waren innerhalb von eineinhalb Wochen nach Zahlungseingang bei mir in Österreich, Information zum Stand der Bestellung und zum vorraussichtlichen Lieferzeitpunkt der einen Festplatte, die zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung noch nicht bei HWV eingetroffen war, kamen immer zeitnah per Mail. Nur das Gehäuse  - das Phanteks Enthoo Luxe, das derzeit fast überall ausverkauft ist - und die Graka, eine Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming, sind noch ausständig, aber wie auch der Rest, schon per Vorkasse bezahlt. 
Was soll ich jetzt am besten machen?  Im Paket, in dem die anderen Komponenten enthalten waren, war auf der beigeleten Rechnung auch deutlich vermerkt, dass es sich um eine Teillieferung handelt, und die fehlenden Komponenten nachgeliefert werden, sobald sie wieder verfügbar sind.

BTW, ist es eigentlich normal, dass interne Festplatten und DVD-brenner ohne Umkarton in Antistatikfolie/Schaumstoff verpackt geliefert werden?


----------



## iGameKudan (24. Juli 2015)

Habe mit HWV auch nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht... Damals bei meiner HD7970GE, die wurde am 29.12.13 bestellt und war noch direkt am 31.12. angekommen. 
Dann im März dort nen FX8320, 8GB RAM, nen Netzteil und WLP bestellt, das Paket war auch direkt am nächsten Tag da. Kann mich nicht beklagen...

Atelco hat aber auf mich immer einen recht merkwürdigen Eindruck gemacht - vorallem waren aber die Preise immer extrem gesalzen. Und der Atelco-Store in Berlin steht mitten in einem Industriegebiet von Wedding... Fährt zwar direkt ne Straßenbahn vor der Tür, trotzdem kommt dort kaum entsprechende Kundschaft vorbei. Caseking steht zwar auch mitten in einem Industriegebiet, aber die bieten dafür auch einen exzellenten Service und ein sofort verfügbares Angebot.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juli 2015)

MF13 schrieb:


> Ich habe Komponenten im Wert von ca. 2000 Euro für meinen  neuen PC bei HWV bestellt. Eigentlich hat auch alles super geklappt, und die bestellten Komponenten waren innerhalb von eineinhalb Wochen nach Zahlungseingang bei mir in Österreich, Information zum Stand der Bestellung und zum vorraussichtlichen Lieferzeitpunkt der einen Festplatte, die zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung noch nicht bei HWV eingetroffen war, kamen immer zeitnah per Mail. Nur das Gehäuse  - das Phanteks Enthoo Luxe, das derzeit fast überall ausverkauft ist - und die Graka, eine Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming, sind noch ausständig, aber wie auch der Rest, schon per Vorkasse bezahlt.
> Was soll ich jetzt am besten machen?  Im Paket, in dem die anderen Komponenten enthalten waren, war auf der beigeleten Rechnung auch deutlich vermerkt, dass es sich um eine Teillieferung handelt, und die fehlenden Komponenten nachgeliefert werden, sobald sie wieder verfügbar sind.
> 
> BTW, ist es eigentlich normal, dass interne Festplatten und DVD-brenner ohne Umkarton in Antistatikfolie/Schaumstoff verpackt geliefert werden?



Kommt darauf ob du retail oder bulk gekauft hast. 
Was bedeutet Retail, Bulk und OEM?


----------



## MF13 (25. Juli 2015)

Achso, danke 

Wie soll ich nun vorgehen? Soll ich bzw. mein Vater (der die Überweisung von seinem Bankkonto aus durchgeführt hat) einen Anwalt nehmen oder einfach mal abwarten? Besteht noch Hoffnung, die immerhin ca. 700 Euro oder die noch ausständige Hardware zu bekommen?


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juli 2015)

Hui,  da hoffe ich mal auf einen guten Abverkauf! 

Vielleicht kann man da ja ein paar Sachen günstig bekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2015)

Man kann nur hoffen das es mit einem blauen Auge endet und mit HWV würde mir direkt was fehlen


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juli 2015)

Atelco selbst wird mir auch fehlen ...  Deren Homepage war mal sehr interessant weil sie die Funktion hatte, einen PC zu "planen",  also strukturiert einen Warenkorb zusammenzustellen mit allem was man braucht und dabei auch auf die Kompatibilität zu achten. 

Dazu sind sie die einzige größere Kette, die Läden mit Teststationen hat. Wenn mal irgendwas kaputt geht und man hat selbst nicht die Möglichkeiten hat um den Fehler zu finden, waren die immer ein guter Anlaufpunkt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2015)

Ich konnte über meine Filiale auch nicht klagen, bei Retouren konnte man richtig handeln und auch Altlasten konnte man preiswert bekommen. Mehrfache Umstrukturierungen und Personalwechsel hatten es aber zuletzt sehr unattraktiv werden lassen wie auch das sehr spartanische Angebot im Shop


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (25. Juli 2015)

Hätte man daraus mal Gewinn gezogen... Meine nächstgelegene Filiale war richtig mies. 
Aber man kann aus dem Store Konzept eigentlich so viel machen... Was weis ich die schon angesprochene Teststation, freundliches und geschultes Personal (darf man gerne auch gut bezahlen), Vlt. ne kleine Lounge, ein gut sortiertes Angebot, Vermittlung gebrauchter Ware (also der Besitzer hält es so lange kein Käufer gefunden wurde da geht der Shop kaum Risiko ein und man kann mit rel. kleinen Provisionen arbeiten) etc...  Ich weis nicht ob das gelaufen wäre es wäre für mich ein Grund gewesen auch mal 300€ mehr für meinen Rechner zu bezahlen.

Von billig, billig bin ich jetzt sowieso geheilt was Shops angeht. Aber für viel Geld sollte auch der Gegenwert stimmen.


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Juli 2015)

Ich habe erstmal nen Antrag auf Rückerstattung  gestellt, mal sehen, was passiert. 
Die haben mein Geld schon 1 Woche vor der Insolvenz gestoppt. Insolvenzverschleppung?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (25. Juli 2015)

@Ghorbi
Die werden vermutlich selbst den Antrag gestellt haben um eben dies zu vermeiden. Außerdem kannst du ohne den Antrag zu kennen kaum wissen ob sie wegen Zahlungsunfähigkeit, Überschuldung oder drohender Zahlungsunfähigkeit den Antrag gestellt haben. Größere Unternehmen stellen den Antrag aber i.d.R. lieber frühzeitig, weil kein Geschäftsführer Lust hat mit seinem Privatvermögen wegen Insolvenzverschleppung zu haften. Insolvenzverschleppung hast du bei großen Unternehmen mit entsprechender Buchhaltungsabteilung eher selten, das komm  normalerweise dann schon vermehrt bei ein Personen GmbHs die über Monate glauben ihr Unternehmen noch retten zu können vor. Da dann aber auch da schon das gesamte Privatvermögen häufig zur versuchten Rettung der GmbH eingesetzt wurde kannst du nicht davon ausgehen das dir das aus finanzieller Sicht irgendetwas bringen würde. Denn einem nackten Mann kann man bekanntlich nicht in die Tasche greifen. Da folgt dann i.d.R. auf die Unternehmens auch gleich die Privatinsolvenz.
Gängige Insolvenzquoten liegen meist so zwischen 2- 5% der Forderungssumme, mit deren Erhalt man am Ende dann noch rechnen kann.


----------



## Gohrbi (25. Juli 2015)

Ich habe diese Info bekommen:

"leider müssen wir uns heute mit schlechten Nachrichten melden. Die 
ATELCO Computer Aktiengesellschaft hat gestern am späten Nachmittag 
Insolvenz angemeldet und mit ihr die Tochergesellschaften Anobo.de, 
Hardwareversand.de und AV-Elextronix.de.

Aktuell haben wir keine genaueren Informationen des Unternehmens 
vorliegen. Sollten wir neue Informationen erhalten, teilen wir Ihnen 
diese umgehend mit.

Wenn Sie weder Ihre Lieferung noch Ihr Geld erhalten, empfehlen wir eine 
Insolvenzforderung zu stellen.

Ein Merkblatt (der unterste Link) und das entsprechende Formular finden 
Sie hier: 
NRW-Justiz: Formulare zur Forderungsanmeldung

Im Moment stehen in den Shops noch die sofort lieferbaren Artikel zur 
Verfügung. Sofern Ihr bestelltes Produkt tatsächlich lagernd ist, 
vermuten wir, erhalten Sie dieses eventuell noch.

Für Fragen und Hilfe stehen wir gerne zur Verfügung!"

Mal schauen, was draus wird.


----------



## MF13 (26. Juli 2015)

Und ich hab noch nicht einmall eine Benachrichtigung bekommen.  Mein Gehöuse und meine Graka kann ich wohl abschreiben. Wir haben mal auf Amazon erneut bestellt, und diesmal per Paypal bezahlt...


----------



## PanikGOW (26. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mit Hardware Versand nie Probleme gehabt. Auch umtausch, - Garantie Geschichten, lief immer alles ohne nerv. Kann mich nicht beklagen. Support war auch immer OK. Doch vielleicht habe ich einfach nur Glück gehabt.


----------



## Jimini (26. Juli 2015)

Wirklich schade - Hardwareversand war für mich neben Jacob Elektronik der einzige Versand, bei dem ich noch wirklich gerne bestellt habe. Zudem hatte ich dort bislang nie Probleme mit Reklamationen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## onlygaming (26. Juli 2015)

Zyklon83 schrieb:


> War klar das dort keiner mehr wirklich gekauft hat...hatten ja unverschämt hohe preise



Die Seagate Desktop Barracuda 1 TB kostet da 64,99€ bei MF 47,40€wenn mann das mal hochrechnet spart man einiges wenn man wo anders bestellt....


----------



## Jimini (26. Juli 2015)

onlygaming schrieb:


> wenn mann das mal hochrechnet spart man einiges wenn man wo anders bestellt....


Mindfactory ist auch nicht immer am günstigsten - aber genau dafür gibt es ja Preisvergleichsportale 

MfG Jimini


----------



## onlygaming (26. Juli 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Mindfactory ist auch nicht immer am günstigsten - aber genau dafür gibt es ja Preisvergleichsportale
> 
> MfG Jimini


Aber aber bei MF ist es in der Regel immer günstig  Man hat ja noch Alternate und 1000 andere Shops


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2015)

Das deutsche Insolzenzrecht gehört reformiert. Es ist zu sehr auf den Schutz den Banken und zu wenig auf den Erhalt der Unternehmen und den Schutz der Käufer ausgerichtet. Wer Waren zur Reparatur eingesendet hat, muss diese nach kurzer Prüfung umgehend ausgehändigt bekommen. Die haben in der Konkursmasse nichts zu suchen. Bei überwiesenem Geld für Neuware sieht es anders aus. Es gibt den Weg der Nachnahme als Alternative. Zahlt Paypal bei Konkurs? Außerdem besteht ebenso das Risiko einer Paypal-Insolvenz, die nicht unwahrscheinlich ist.

Für den Endkunden ist weiterhin das Prinzip  "Ware gegen Geld" der sicherste Weg. Darum ist es schade, dass ein großer Händler mit Ladenkette untergeht.


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Juli 2015)

MF13 schrieb:


> Und ich hab noch nicht einmall eine Benachrichtigung bekommen.  Mein Gehöuse und meine Graka kann ich wohl abschreiben. Wir haben mal auf Amazon erneut bestellt, und diesmal per Paypal bezahlt...



.. diese Nachricht habe ich von "geizhals.de" bekommen, weil dort meine Berwertung drin steht
und die "hwv.de" auch angeschrieben haben.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juli 2015)

Da stimme ich zu,  dass zur Reparatur eingeschickte Geräte bei Insolvenz auf einmal der Firma zugerechnet werden ist für mich absolut unsinnig.


----------



## BlackAcetal (26. Juli 2015)

Es geht für mich kein Shop über Caseking!
Ich hatte mal was bestellt und es war ein Teil nicht da was ich nicht zwingend benötigt habe (usb kabel) also habe ich den Support angeschrieben und gefragt ob man meine Bestellung nicht splitten kann damit ich die anderen Teile die auf Lager waren noch rechtzeitig vor Ostern bekomme.
4 Stunden später habe ich eine Antwort erhalten wo mir sehr höflich geantwortet wurde das meine Bestellung soeben aufgeteilt und die vorhandene Ware losgeschickt wurde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich zu,  dass zur Reparatur eingeschickte Geräte bei Insolvenz auf einmal der Firma zugerechnet werden ist für mich absolut unsinnig.


So etwas passiert auch mit Autos, die zur Reparatur beim insolvent gegangenen Händler stehen. Es wird extrem schwierig, die wieder heraus zu bekommen.


----------



## Laudian (26. Juli 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer Waren zur Reparatur eingesendet hat, muss diese nach kurzer Prüfung umgehend ausgehändigt bekommen. Die haben in der Konkursmasse nichts zu suchen.



Steht doch so auch in der Insolvenzordnung:



			
				§47 Insolvenzordnung: schrieb:
			
		

> Wer auf Grund eines dinglichen oder persönlichen Rechts geltend machen kann, daß ein
> Gegenstand nicht zur Insolvenzmasse gehört, ist kein Insolvenzgläubiger. Sein Anspruch
> auf Aussonderung des Gegenstands bestimmt sich nach den Gesetzen, die außerhalb des
> Insolvenzverfahrens gelten.



Ein dingliches Recht ist z.B. das Eigentumsrecht.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dingliches_Recht


----------



## NuVirus (26. Juli 2015)

Laudian schrieb:


> Steht doch so auch in der Insolvenzordnung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab meine Bestellung per Paypal noch offen bzw. inzwischen storniert bei Atelco da ich seit einiger Zeit auf meine Zotac AMP Extreme 980Ti warte hab jetzt nen Fall bei Paypal aufgemacht.

Wäre es auch eine Möglichkeit die Lastschrift bei Paypal zurück zu rufen bei so einem hohen Betrag?


----------



## Gohrbi (26. Juli 2015)

Ich habe bei PayPal auch Käuferschutz aktiviert. Hatte 1 Woche vor der Insolvenz storniert,
aber die haben das Geld nicht rücküberwiesen. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob einer helfen kann.


----------



## Ralle@ (26. Juli 2015)

Research schrieb:


> Und Mindfactory hat bei mir einen ganz speziellen Verschissen-Pokal erlangt.
> Zumal es dort gehäuft Berichte über "Originalverpackte" GPUs mit Fingerabdrücken gibt.



Es gibt halt genügend Leute die kaufen Hausnummer 5 Grafikkarten, behalten die beste und schicken die anderen wieder retour.
Was soll der Händler damit machen? Mit Verlust als gebraucht verkaufen? Die werden wieder neu verpackt und an den nächsten geschickt, mir gefällt das zwar auch nicht aber ich kann die Händler verstehen. Bedanken kann man sich bei den asozialen Käufern.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (26. Juli 2015)

Das gibt es aber bei fast allen Händlern. Und wenn die Hersteller nicht ausreichend selektieren, tut das leider eben die OC-Community. Normalerweise müsste es so sein das die Komponenten, so lange sie gemäß der Spezifikationen laufen, nicht wieder zurückgenommen werden. Leider läuft es aber anders.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juli 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Normalerweise müsste es so sein das die Komponenten, so lange sie gemäß der Spezifikationen laufen, nicht wieder zurückgenommen werden. Leider läuft es aber anders.



Das hat damit nichts zu tun, sondern mit dem Fernabsatzgesetz dass dir erlaubt ALLES zurückzugeben was du kaufst ohne es persönlich gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (26. Juli 2015)

Womit hat das nichts zu tun? Verstehe deinen Einwurf nicht. Ich habe doch gesagt, das es so laufen müsste und das es aber anders läuft. Du hast jetzt auch nur einen Grund genannt, warum es so läuft. Das war mir alles schon klar. Aber wünschenswerter ist es, das dort entsprechende Grenzen gesetzt werden müssen. Denn wie es jetzt läuft, bekommen die Händler immer einen auf den Sack. War ja auch schon bei der GTX 970 so. Es gab ja sogar Threads, die Händler angeprangert haben, wenn sie die Karten nicht zurücknehmen. Da bekamen sie auch schon aufn Sack, obwohl sie nichts dafür können. Ist klar ne andere Situation. Aber es zeigt, das man es als Händler leider oftmals sehr schwer hat.


----------



## xHaru (26. Juli 2015)

Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass Hardwareversand bestehen bleibt, ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht, zudem ist ihre Filiale bei mir in der Nähe.





marvinj schrieb:


> Verdammt..
> Bei Atelco habe ich nochnie etwas bestellt, bei Hardwareversand schon öfters, die sind super. Hoffentlich überstehen die das



Die sind ehrlich gesagt total beschissen, wenns um den Support geht. Man muss da recht oft Anfragen stellen, um überhaupt irgendwas an Ergebnissen zu bekommen, innerlich haben die auch keine Ahnung, was der andere macht und die sind teils auch echt unfreundlich bzw. dreist. Teilweise lesen die sich nicht mal die eMails durch, die man denen schickt. Das war bei mir so. Ich hab etwas konkretes gefragt und mir wurde eine Standardantwort "Bitte füllen Sie dies aus und schicken Sie uns dies.", *ohne* auch nur teilweise auf die Fragen einzugehen,  zurückgeschickt.
Auf Facebook beschwert, gab zwar ne Entschuldigung, aber trotzdem keine konkrete Antwort.

Atelco war sowas von stark überteuert, Hardwareversand allerdings immer mit unter den günstigsten Anbietern. Dafür war aber der Support unter aller Sau, komischerweise hat da allerdings trotzdem alles recht zügig geklappt.


----------



## Research (26. Juli 2015)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Es gibt halt genügend Leute die kaufen Hausnummer 5 Grafikkarten, behalten die beste und schicken die anderen wieder retour.
> Was soll der Händler damit machen? Mit Verlust als gebraucht verkaufen? Die werden wieder neu verpackt und an den nächsten geschickt, mir gefällt das zwar auch nicht aber ich kann die Händler verstehen. Bedanken kann man sich bei den asozialen Käufern.



Asozial ja.

Aber genauso ist es das als Neuware zu verhökern.
Zumal, wer kauft solche +300€ Karten im 5er-Bundel?

Sowas kann man dann wenigstens als Notiz anhängen. -10€ + nen Kurztest wären OK.


----------



## xxZackxx (27. Juli 2015)

Mich würde jetzt interessieren, ob die einen ausverkauf starten wo mal fette Schnäppchen abgreifen kann.
Ich habe mit Atelco nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.  Die Mitarbeiter sind in meinem Ladenlokal total unfreundlich. Die Preise sind vom Mond, aber das wäre nicht mal ein Problem wenn der Service gut wäre.


----------



## dj_the_one (27. Juli 2015)

Solche reinen Hardware Unternehmens - Ketten waren schon vor 10 Jahren dem Untergang geweiht. Der Großteil kauft seinen Tutti-Fertig Pc beim Media Markt und der der sich auskennt erkundigt sich im Netz und bestellt ebenfalls dort wos am günstigsten ist. Persönliche Beratung ist in diesem Segment total überflüssig.


----------



## Donboxo (27. Juli 2015)

Kleines Update zu meinem Fall mit der per Vorkasse bestellten 980ti:
Ich habe heute eine E-Mail von ATELCO erhalten, in der steht, dass mein Rückforderungsanspruch nicht erfüllt werden kann und ich mein Geld nicht zurückerhalte. Außerdem schreiben sie:
"Sie können ihre Ansprüche nach der Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens (voraussichtlich am 01.10.2015) beim sodann bestellten Insolvenzverwalter anmelden."


----------



## Smurfigo (27. Juli 2015)

Donboxo schrieb:


> Kleines Update zu meinem Fall mit der per Vorkasse bestellten 980ti:
> Ich habe heute eine E-Mail von ATELCO erhalten, in der steht, dass mein Rückforderungsanspruch nicht erfüllt werden kann und ich mein Geld nicht zurückerhalte. Außerdem schreiben sie:
> "Sie können ihre Ansprüche nach der Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens (voraussichtlich am 01.10.2015) beim sodann bestellten Insolvenzverwalter anmelden."



Bei mir genau der selbe Fall. Habe eine EVGA 980ti Hybrid mit paypal bezahlt und heute diese Mail erhalten.
Bedeutet also ich darf noch nichtmal sofort eine Insolvenzforderung stellen, nein man soll auch noch bis Oktober die Füße still halten. Großartig.


----------



## Munsterbuster (27. Juli 2015)

Smurfigo schrieb:


> Bei mir genau der selbe Fall. Habe eine EVGA 980ti Hybrid mit paypal bezahlt und heute diese Mail erhalten.
> Bedeutet also ich darf noch nichtmal sofort eine Insolvenzforderung stellen, nein man soll auch noch bis Oktober die Füße still halten. Großartig.


Zieh doch direkt jetzt den Käuferschutz von Paypal.  Und Stillhalten wäre jetzt auch falsch. Forderung schriftlich anmahnen mit fixem Datum. Sonst könnte ja deine berechtigte Forderung gänzlich untergehen.
Mich würde ja bei dem Verein mal der Verteilungsschlüssel der Gläubiger nachher interessieren.


----------



## BenRo (27. Juli 2015)

PayPal-Käuferschutz würd ich auch probieren. PayPal ist da ziemlich gut und fix drin.
Im Insolvenzverfahren wird man vermutlich nix zurückbekommen. Die Forderung anzumahnen kann man zwar machen, ist aber meiner Meinung nach verschwendete Zeit und ggf. Briefmarke.


----------



## Smurfigo (27. Juli 2015)

Paypal Käuferschutz hab ich jetzt mal angestoßen... muss eh eine Woche auf Antwort der "anderen Seite" warten bis sich wieder etwas tut. Werde berichten.


----------



## Decrypter (27. Juli 2015)

Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, das der Weg über den Käuferschutz bei PayPal nun auch ins Leere läuft. Denn PayPal müßte die Forderung dann ja bei Atelco bzw. Hardwareversand geltend machen. Diese aber dürfen nicht mehr ohne Zustimmung des Insolvenzverwalters an Dritte leisten und somit bekommt auch PayPal nichts mehr.
So bitter das auch ist, aber ich denke, das die Kohle auf Nimmerwiedersehen futsch ist, da sie mit zur Insolvenzmasse gehört. Und ob, bzw. wenn man überhaupt bei der Schlussverteilung was bekommt, steht in den Sternen. Denn die Forderungen der Privatkunden düften ganz hinten angesiedelt werden. Und sollte das Insolvenzverfahren wegen mangels Masse (also Kosten des Verfahrens übersteigen die Masse) erst gar nicht eröffnet werden, gehts eh den Bach runter und die Firmen sind Geschichte.


----------



## BenRo (27. Juli 2015)

Zumindest bei kleineren Geldbeträgen kommt es öfters vor, dass PayPal ohne groß zu fragen das erstmal übernimmt, wenn sich der Verkäufer nicht mit nem Statement meldet. Ob sie vorher Insolvenz prüfen weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## dj_the_one (27. Juli 2015)

Wurden eigl einige 980 tis verschickt von denen?


----------



## MF13 (27. Juli 2015)

Nicht, das ich wüsste. Meine 980 wurde auch nicht verschickt


----------



## Heilmann (28. Juli 2015)

Hatte eine EVGA 980 Ti Hydro Copper bestellt und mit Vorkasse bezahlt ... 
Die Karte ist nie angekommen, gut sie ist auch noch nirgends lieferbar. Mein Geld ist aber weg.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (28. Juli 2015)

> Zieh doch direkt jetzt den Käuferschutz von Paypal.


Bringt dich nicht wirklich weiter, denn der Insolvenzverwalter holt sich in dem Fall das Geld von dir wieder.
https://dejure.org/gesetze/InsO/131.html
Weil du dir eine "Inkongruente Deckung" deiner Forderung verschafft hast. Im Ergebnis ist der Insolvenzverwalter verpflichtet sich das Geld von dir wieder zu holen, das wird er notfalls über einen vollstreckbaren Titel auch durch einen Gerichtsvollzieher gegen dich durchsetzen.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juli 2015)

Die Argumentation würde ich gerne mal sehen. 

Er:  "Wir hätten gerne Geld von ihnen."
Ich: "Wofür?"
Er:  "Für den PC den sie mal kaufen wollten."
Ich: "Aber ich habe nie einen bekommen?"
Er:  "Bezahlen müssen sie ihn trotzdem."
Ich: "  ...   ?! "
        "Stellen sie ihn mir zu, dann bezahle ich ihn auch."
Er:  "Können wir leider nicht."
Ich: "Wofür soll ich ihn dann bezahlen?"


----------



## BlackAcetal (28. Juli 2015)

,, Sie müssen bezahlen! "

,, Warum?"

,, Ich bin Albaner...."


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (28. Juli 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Die Argumentation würde ich gerne mal sehen.
> 
> Er:  "Wir hätten gerne Geld von ihnen."
> Ich: "Wofür?"
> ...



Komisch ... Bei der GEZ ... Sorry Rundfunkbeitrag funktioniert das doch auch. "Wie sie wollen die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender nicht nutzen? Egal ... Zahlen müssen sie trotzdem!"

Klar ist das nun nicht 100% vergleichbar. Aber eine gewisse parallele ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. Juli 2015)

Das zeigt eigentlich nur das man beten muss wenn man etwas bestellt und per Vorkasse bezahlt.

In jedem Kaufvertrag steht, das die Ware bis zum Erhalt der vollständigen Summe Eigentum des Verkäufers bleibt. Warum steht nie drinnen, dass das Geld Eigentum des Käufers bleibt bis Lieferung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2015)

Genau aus so einem möglichen Grund kaufe ich nix was nicht auch verfügbar ist


----------



## BlackAcetal (28. Juli 2015)

Die müssten mir schon zu 5 mein Geld wegnehmen weil das kann doch nicht angehen, dass weil ein paar Leute ein beschissenes Konzept entwickelt haben dass dafür die Kunden  grade stehen müssen!


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juli 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Komisch ... Bei der GEZ ... Sorry Rundfunkbeitrag funktioniert das doch auch. "Wie sie wollen die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender nicht nutzen? Egal ... Zahlen müssen sie trotzdem!"
> 
> Klar ist das nun nicht 100% vergleichbar. Aber eine gewisse parallele ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.



Aktuell bin ich davon befreit, aber ja. Die GEZ ist auch ein Punkt für sich. 

Die werden mit mir auch noch Spaß bekommen wenn die erstmal Geld sehen wollen. Denn ich nutze wirklich nichts was davon gezahlt wird und möchte die meisten davon gezahlten Dinge auch wirklich nicht unterstützen.

Allerdings ist man ja mittlerweile auf die Idee gekommen, eine Pauschale pro Haushalt zu erheben. 

Was per Definition dann doch eine Steuer wäre?  


Ich frage mich nach wie vor, wie man das rechtlich eigentlich durchsetzen kann.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (28. Juli 2015)

> Er: "Wir hätten gerne Geld von ihnen."
> Ich: "Wofür?"
> Er: "Für den PC den sie mal kaufen wollten."
> Ich: "Aber ich habe nie einen bekommen?"
> ...



Wohl er:

InsoVerw: "Hallo, sie haben die Vorkassezahlung vom xx.xx.2015 zurückbuchen lassen. Damit verwirklichen Sie den Tatbestand des §131 InsO, da die Firma am yy.yy.2015 Insolvenz angemeldet hat, durch Ihre Handlung werden die übrigen Gläubiger benachteiligen. Bitte überweisen Sie den Geldbetrag umgehend zurück." 

Du: "Ich habe den PC aber nicht erhalten, ich sehe also nicht ein dafür zu zahlen."

Er: "Das tut mir wirklich leid für Sie, trotzdem muss ich Sie aufgrund des §131 InsO das Geld zurück zu überweisen, ihre Forderung können Sie gerne im Insolvenzverfahren geltend machen."

Du: "Das sehe ich gar nicht ein!"

*Ding Dong*
*Du machst die Tür auf*

Du: "Hallo wie kann ich Ihnen helfen?"

Gerichtsvollzieher: "Herr XY, ich habe hier einen gerichtlichen Titel gegen Sie. Sie haben eine Zahlung an die XY GmbH nach bekanntwerden der Insolvenz wiederrufen. Damit haben Sie eine ungerechtfertigte Befriedigung Ihrer Forderung erhalten. Ich muss daher den Betrag i.H.v. xxx,-€ gegen Sie vollstrecken." 

(Vermutlich kommt der Vollzieher aber gar nicht bei dir vorbei, sondern das Gericht wird einfach dein Bankkonto pfänden, also das Geld bei dir abbuchen. So ne Pfändung ruiniert aber natürlich deine Bonität. Nicht unwahrscheinlich ist auch das deine Bank das direkt an die Schufa meldet. Aber das musst du selber wissen.)

Im Ergebnis sitzt der Herr einfach am längeren Hebel. Denn er hat nach dem Wortlaut des Gesetzes recht und du bist im unrecht wenn du das Geld zurückbuchst. Der Gläubigerschutz ist im Insolvenzrecht ein hohes gut und durch deine Handlung würdest du die übrigen Gläubiger benachteiligen, das sehen die Gerichte halt gar nicht gerne und gehen entsprechend konsequent dagegen vor. Denn du erfüllst dadurch deine Insolvenzforderung zu 100% wodurch die übrigen Gläubiger noch weniger Geld bekommen (denn es ist ja nicht genug Geld da alle Forderungen zu erfüllen), das widerspricht dem Grundsatz der gleichmäßigen quotalen Erfüllung der Forderungen. 

Es gibt übrigens drei Gruppen von Personen gegen die du in Zahlungsangelegenheiten keine Chance hast.

1. Krankenkasse
2. Finanzamt
3. Insolvenzverwalter 

und zwar genau in dieser Rheinfolge und in der Rheinfolge solltest du demnach offene Beträge auch bedienen


----------



## BenRo (28. Juli 2015)

Wenn der Insolvenzverwalter sich meldet, überweist mans halt zurück. Aber einerseits kanns in nem chaotischen Insolvenzverfahren ggf. übersehen werden, dann hat man großes Glück, andererseits hat man das Geld wenigstens noch ein paar Tage auf der Bank. Immer gut.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (28. Juli 2015)

Naja so ein Insoverwalter hat ja regelmäßig ein großes Interesse so etwas nicht zu übersehen.
Denn er wird einerseits genau von dem Geld bezahlt (und das nicht zu knapp) und wenn er es nicht zurück holt würde er andererseits auch noch dafür haften 
Das will er ganz sicher nicht. Trotzdem natürlich  an alle betroffenen hier viel Glück.

und man darf nicht vergessen das du dann den Betrag auch noch mit 5% über dem Basiszins verzinst zurückzahlen musst. Soviel Geld wirst du aktuell von keiner Bank bekommen


----------



## xHaru (28. Juli 2015)

Wie sähe es denn mit dem Rücktritt vom Kauf bei Nichterfüllung der anderen Seite aus? 
Könnte man dann nicht sogar aufgrund von Betrug Strafanzeige erstellen?

Ich sag es ja immer wieder, Deutschland schafft sich ab.


----------



## xHaru (28. Juli 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Es gelten jetzt einfach andere Regeln als im "normalen" Verkauf. Wenn das alles gehen würde, hätten schon ganz andere Leute mit Forderungen über "halbe Einfamilienhäuser" gegenüber insolventen Baufirmen o.ä. das Insolvenzrecht umgangen.
> Geht aber nicht.



Ich glaube, wir müssen mal ne Petition starten, Richtung EuGh gehen, damit eine solche Sauerei ein Ende hat.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (28. Juli 2015)

> Ich glaube, wir müssen mal ne Petition starten, Richtung EuGh gehen, damit eine solche Sauerei ein Ende hat.


Das kannst du zwar grundsätzlich machen, die Insolvenzordnung wird aber dahingehend vom Europarecht gestützt. Was möchtest du da reinschreiben?

"Lieber EuGH ich finde es voll unfair das ich wie die anderen Personen in der gleichen Situation behandelt werde, mach bitte etwas!"

Es geht ja grade darum das alle Gläubiger (einer einheitlichen Gruppe) *gleichbehandelt* werden sollen. Es dient ja grade dazu das nicht eine Person sich einen persönlichen Vorteil gegenüber den übrigen Personen  die ebenfalls Gläubiger des Insolvenzschuldners sind verschaffen kann.

Solange die Geschäftsführung rechtzeitig den Insolvenzantrag gestellt hat und dementsprechend Ihren Pflichten nachgekommen ist wirst du niemals zu einem Betrug kommen. Denn dazu müssten Sie wissentlich und absichtlich dein Vermögen geschädigt haben um ihr eigenes Vermögen zu vermehren (was sich im Übrigen auch gar nicht mehr lohnt wenn man eh insolvent ist.).
Wenn Sie aber rechtzeitig Insolvenzantrag gestellt haben, dann dürfte die Absicht ausgeschlossen sein (denn sonst hätten sie den Antrag nicht rechtzeitig gestellt, da sie bereits von der Zahlungsunfähigkeit gewusst hätten. Denn sobald sie davon wissen müssen sie ohne Schuldhaftes zögern den Antrag stellen).


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juli 2015)

TessaKavanagh hat schon Recht,  es geht darum dass ein insolventes Unternehmen üblicherweise viele Gläubiger hat beziehungsweise Eigentum anderer Leute in ihrem Unternehmen eingerechnet wird.  
Da ist es eigentlich die beste Lösung, wenn man kalkuliert was noch an Vermögen da ist, und dieses anteilsmäßig an alle ausschüttet. 

Für jeden einzelnen ist das immer noch blöd, weil ihm dadurch immer ein Teil seines Eigentums abhanden kommt, aber im Durchschnitt ist es wohl die beste Lösung.


----------



## Fossi777 (28. Juli 2015)

Wirklich schade, da hats mal wieder die falschen getroffen. 

Habe vielen  meiner Kunden zurecht empfohlen,  dort die Hardware zu beziehen...

 Einige warten  jetzt aber schon seit 4 wochen auf Lieferung bzw Rückerstattung. Also auch welche die noch vor der Insolvenz bestellt haben...


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (28. Juli 2015)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Solange die Geschäftsführung rechtzeitig den Insolvenzantrag gestellt hat und dementsprechend Ihren Pflichten nachgekommen ist wirst du niemals zu einem Betrug kommen. Denn dazu müssten Sie wissentlich und absichtlich dein Vermögen geschädigt haben um ihr eigenes Vermögen zu vermehren (was sich im Übrigen auch gar nicht mehr lohnt wenn man eh insolvent ist.).


Das ist ja eben die große Frage. Sie haben bei Vorkasse das Geld genommen und keine Ware zum Kunden verschickt. Die Bestellungen und Zahlungen sind aber oftmals noch weit vor der Insolvenz gewesen. Und eine Insolvenz zeichnet sich auch nicht binnen weniger Tage ab. Atelco hat billigend in Kauf genommen, das die Finanzmittel der Kunden bei antritt des Verfahrens zur Insolvenzmasse hinzukommt und somit die Kunden (Verbraucher) zu Gläubiger werden. Damit haben sie nicht nur ihren Kunden, sondern auch sich selbst geschadet, was eine Sanierung des Unternehmens unnötig erschwert. Normalerweise hätten sie, sobald sich die Insolvenz deutlich abzeichnet, das bestellen von nicht lagernder Ware auf Vorkasse unterbinden müssen.

So ist das zumindest für mich persönlich eine bewusste Ansammlung von Insolvenzmasse (das kann aber jeder im Grunde für sich werten, wie er will). Und ja! Das macht sehr wohl Sinn. Denn während der kleine Kunde nur einen sehr geringen Teil der unter Umständen sehr großen Insolvenzmasse haben, werden in der Regel zuerst die größeren Gläubiger mit den höchsten Anteilen befriedigt. Vor allem dann, wenn diese Gläubiger auch noch für den Fortbestand des Unternehmens wichtig sind (Hersteller, Distributoren, Grundversorger etc.). Würden sie aber zuerst die Endkunden bedienen, dann könnte es pasieren, das Finanzmittel für die elementareren Gläubiger fehlen, was eine Sanierung unter Umständen unmöglich macht. Wobei man muss ja auch sagen, das bei den aktuell sehr negativen Stimmen die Sanierung wahrscheinlich sowieso verschenkte Liebesmühe wäre. Dann lieber mit Würde untergehen und den Endkunden ihr Geld wiedergeben.


----------



## Gohrbi (28. Juli 2015)

Ich habe nur 1 Woche vor der Insolvenz storniert. Da war die Insolvenz aber schon klar. 
3x angerufen und die Rückzahlung verlangt.... immer nur "Ich leite es weiter".
In meinen Augen glatter Betrug. Sollte diese Firma wieder auf die Beine kommen
steht sie auf meiner schwarzen Liste.

Ich hatte vor Jahren 2x Retouren (RMA und falsch geliefert) wurde innerhalb kürzester Zeit geregelt.


----------



## Fossi777 (28. Juli 2015)

Bestelle dort seit 15 Jahren, und hatte nie Probleme, war spätestens nach 2 Tagen da.
Auch Reklamationen haben immer super geklappt, konnte mich echt nicht beschweren ....

Was vor bzw in der jetzt in der Insolvenz abläuft kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 

Aber angebl ist ja der Erhalt der Ware bei Bestellungen vor der Insolvenz sichergestellt ?


----------



## AviAss (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo Mit-Opfer, Leidende, empathische-Mitmenschen u.ä.,

am 16.07 Bestellte ich mit einer Finanzierung über CommerzFinanz bei HWV,

am 23.07 (vor der Insolvenz-ansage) rief ich bei der Commerz einmal an, ob meine Finanzierung abgeklärt wäre, da mir die lange Bearbeitungszeit bei HWV obskur vorkam, jedoch verwies Commerz auf eine lange Bearbeitungszeit und Verwies auf Mitte nächste Woche (29.07?!)
am 24.07 stornierte ich per Fax (aboalarm) und Mail jeweils bei Commerz die Finanzierung und die Bestellung bei HWV,
mir war 2std später klar das HWV Insolvenz ging, nun war ich ja kein Kunde bei HWV mehr aber bei Commerz noch!

gestern 27.07 rief ich vorsichtshalber wegen beider Stornierungen nochmal bei beiden an, um sicher zu gehen ob alles durch wäre, beide wussten nichts/ hätten nichts bekommen (LÜGE!)
Nun wurde bei HWV gestern stoniert aber 2std später die Bestellung als IN Bearbeitung deklariert (LUSTIG)

Da ich ja nicht blöd war, hatte ich bei HWV eTrust-Versicherung am laufen (haften angeblich bei Isolvenz) und hatte bei Commerz mein Widerrufsrecht in Anspruch genommen..

Was meint ihr? (noch seh ich nichts) läuft nun die Finanzierung und ich muss zahlen und besitze weder Waren noch Geld?
Haftet eTrut für mich?
Haftet die Commerz für mich?
Oder ist alles Storniert?
Arbeiten CommerzFinanz und HWV zusammen gegen den Käufer? 
Warum kommt von eTrust am 24.07 und nicht 30Tage später eine Mail, ob ich zufrieden mit HWV bin? (nach Meinungs-abgabe erlischt die Garantie!)
Denkt nicht ich sei paranoid, nur kam mir zwischen den 3 Parteien (eTrust, CommerzFinanz und HWV) ein irrer gemeinsamer Zeitablauf vor meinem inneren Auge zustande!

Wie dem auch sei, ich denke ich habe es grad noch geschafft..
(achja und ich hab mehr als einmal bei beiden an verschiedenen Tagen angerufen (war Spitz auf die neue Hardware), 
mehr als insgesammt 1std am telefon gesessen und bekam entweder halb tote menschen oder schnipsig patzige..)

(UND ja ich war einer der Menschen die nichts über die derzeitige Lage wusste (erst 24.07Freitag nacht glaube ich), noch hab ich nachgesehen weil ich vor knapp 3 Jahren zufriedener Kunde war)

Letzter Edit, hab versucht den ganzen Ablauf nicht in WirrWarr enden zu lassen.. vergebt mir


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juli 2015)

Wollen wir einen Spendentopf für die größten Opfer anlegen? Wenn ich hier von jungen und wirtschaftlich schwachen Menschen lese, die ihre letzten Euro für schöne Rechner ausgeben wollten und jetzt ohne Rechner aber mit Schulden dastehen, finde ich das absolut dämlich. Die Frage ist, wer das verwalten könnte. Gäbe es ein Konto z.B. über PCGH, würde ich sofort etwas einzahlen. Wir könnten alternativ auch Gebrauchthardware spenden.


----------



## Smurfigo (28. Juli 2015)

Also wer mit Paypal bezahlt hat, hat denke ich dennoch recht gute Chancen. Hier ein Auszug aus den Käuferschutzrichtlinien:

"Auszahlung.

Wenn ein Antrag auf PayPal-Käuferschutz erfolgreich ist, erstattet PayPal Ihnen den geleisteten Betrag inkl. Versandkosten. Wenn die Zahlung in einer anderen Währung als Euro (EUR) erfolgt, erfolgt auch die Auszahlung in dieser Währung. Für den Fall, dass wir gleich aus welchem Grund eine Erstattung an Sie leisten müssen, stimmen Sie der Erstattung im Wege einer Banküberweisung auf Ihr PayPal-Konto zu. Ausgenommen hiervon sind Zahlungen mit Kreditkarte. In diesem Falle wird der Betrag auf Ihre Kreditkarte zurück gebucht.
--> Die Auszahlung erfolgt unabhängig davon, ob PayPal den Erstattungsbetrag von dem Zahlungsempfänger zurückfordern kann." 

Der letzte Satz hat es in sich! Denn selbst wenn der Insolvenzverwalter kein Geld rausrückt, würde es heißen, dass Paypal im Prinzip die Kosten übernimmt?!


----------



## Grabenpepe (28. Juli 2015)

AviAss schrieb:


> Hallo Mit-Opfer, Leidende, empathische-Mitmenschen u.ä.,
> 
> am 16.07 Bestellte ich mit einer Finanzierung über CommerzFinanz bei HWV,
> 
> ...



Hey,

ich habe auch am 20.06 schon eine Finanzierung über einen neuen PC eingereicht und diese wurde auch genehmigt.

Ich habe jetzt meine Bestellung storniert, weil die meisten Teile sowieso nicht verfügbar waren.

Bei mir steht in den Finanzierungsunterlagen, dass die erste Rate erst eingezogen wird nachdem die Ware geliefert wurde. Wenn ich also keine Ware bekomme muss ich doch wohl auch nichts zahlen oder sehe ich da was falsch??

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (28. Juli 2015)

@*AviAss*
Wie das ganze über eTrust abläuft kann ich nicht sagen. Deswegen ignoriere ich das jetzt an der Stelle mal. Damit habe ich leider noch keine Erfahrung. Aber eine Finanzierung ist rechtlich nichts anderes wie ein Kredit. Das Kreditinstitut (Commerzbank / CommerzFinanz) arbeiten vom Händler (HWV) unabhängig. Deren Zusammenarbeit soll im Grunde nur den Antragsweg sowie die Abwicklung vereinfachen und dafür sorgen, dass das Geld direkt beim Händler landet und nicht erst durch deine Hände geht. HWV bekommt nach Bestellung die komplette Summe von der Commerzbank, die widerrum dir einen Kredit über die entsprechende Höhe gewährt hat und du mit monatlichen Raten und den entsprechenden Zinsen über eine bestimmte Laufzeit an das Institut zurückzahlen musst. Du bist also mit HWV einen Kaufvertrag eingegangen *und* mit der Bank einen Kreditvertrag. 

Wenn du Glück hast und den Kredit stornieren konntest, dürftest du aus der Nummer wieder raus sein. Wenn eine entsprechende Stornierung aber nicht vorgesehen war und auch nicht zugestimmt wird, dann wirst du leider den Kredit zahlen müssen. Denn durch das Storno bei der Bank sieht sich die Bank natürlich genötigt, das Geld direkt beim Händler zurückzufordern. Wenn dies aber auf Grund der Insolvenz nicht möglich ist, könnte die Bank die Stornierung auch ablehnen. Es sei denn die CommerzFinanz hat in *ihrem *Vertrag ausdrücklich dir ein Widerrufsrecht eingeräumt (aber das dürftest du dir ja vorher genau durchgelesen haben, nicht wahr?  ). Du bist dann in diesem Falle Gläubiger bei HWV und die Bank Gläubiger von dir. Wenn also der Vertrag bei der Bank fix ist, musst du zahlen. Der Bank kann es also vollkommen wumpe sein, ob du die Ware erhalten hast oder nicht. Die Bank hat geliefert und erwartet von dir die entsprechende Gegenleistung. Wenn du also Pech hast, gehst du genau den gleichen Weg wie alle anderen auch. Rückerstattung bzw. Lieferung einfordern.

Ich hoffe daher für dich, das entweder die Bank deiner Stornierung zustimmt oder das eTrust wirklich dafür haftet. Ansonsten wirst du nämlich die nächste Zeit Geld für etwas zahlen, von dem du nichts hast.



Grabenpepe schrieb:


> Bei mir steht in den Finanzierungsunterlagen,  dass die erste Rate erst eingezogen wird nachdem die Ware geliefert  wurde. Wenn ich also keine Ware bekomme muss ich doch wohl auch nichts  zahlen oder sehe ich da was falsch??


Wenn das so explizit in den Vertragsunterlagen steht, dann musst du nicht zahlen bzw. kann nicht eingezogen werden. Wird dies dennoch gemacht, forderst du die Rückzahlung der Rate bei der Bank mit Verweis auf den Vertrag bzw. deren eigenen AGB's.


----------



## Grabenpepe (28. Juli 2015)

Danke schon mal für deine Hilfe!

Also genau steht drin "1. Rate am 1. Tag des auf die Lieferung des Kaufgegenstandes folgenden Monats"

Bis jetzt wurde auch noch nichts gebucht, deswegen hoffe ich das es dabei bleibt.


----------



## AviAss (28. Juli 2015)

Ein herzliches Dankeschön auch von mir!
 Naja wie soll ich nun darauf reagieren wenn, die Bank mir am freitag gestand das noch keine Bearbeitung meines Vertrages zustande kam 
und mir mitteilte frühstens Mitte der folgenden Woche, und ich am selbigen tag von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht hatte, 
dann hat die Bank sich doch meiner Bitte wiedersetzt und ich bin trotzdem nicht zahlungspflichtig oder?

Ich hab am besagten Tag außerdem, mir namen von Mitarbeitern und Telefonuhrzeiten aufgeschrieben damit das bestätigt werden kann.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (28. Juli 2015)

Wenn der Kreditantrag noch nicht bearbeitet wurde und du storniert hast, dürfte eigentlich kein Vertrag mehr zu stande kommen, so lange du ihn fristgerecht widerrufen hast.


----------



## Grabenpepe (28. Juli 2015)

Außerdem kannst du den Kreditvertrag ohne Angaben von Gründen in den ersten 14 Tagen direkt wieder widerrufen. So war es zumindest bei meinem Vertrag und ich glaub kaum, dass die da so groß unterschiedlich sind...


----------



## AviAss (28. Juli 2015)

Beim eintreffen meines Vertrages bei CommerzFinanz nach 4Tagen Widerrufen, nur steht der Kreditgeber nicht gerade für zielstrebige Bearbeitung laufender Anträge oder Widerrufungen,
also fristgerecht bin ich, egal wie man es dreht und wendet.. 
Naja alles weitere wird sofern die dennoch den Ratenkredit mir aufgebrummt haben, mit meiner Beweispflicht verglichen, und man schaut wer Recht hat.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (28. Juli 2015)

Wenn der Kreditvertrag noch nicht bearbeitet ist, dann hat Hardwareversand auch sicherlich noch kein Geld bekommen. Dann bist du jetzt natürlich auch nicht mehr dazu verpflichtet ihnen Geld zu zahlen (außer sie würden noch liefern).  Es ist somit eine Grundlegend andere Sache als eine bereits geleistete Vorkassezahlung.

Fall 1 Vorabzahlung:
Vorabzahlung heißt Besitz und Eigentum an den Geldmitteln ist bereits von dir auf Hardwareversand übertragen worden. Du hast jetzt also eine Forderung auf Erfüllung der Lieferung oder Rückgewähr der von dir geleisteten Zahlung. (Rückzahlung im Insolvenzfall aber nur mit der Quote)

Fall 2 nur bestellt:
Keine Partei hat ihre Leistung bisher erbracht, solange Hardwareversand also nicht liefert können Sie auch Ihrerseits keine Gegenleistung von dir verlangen.
Oder anders gesagt, du bist aus dem Schneider.

Hier zeigt sich die grundlegende Problematik von Vorkassezahlungen, man trägt das Risiko der Insolvenz des Vertragspartners.

Lieferanten werden sicherlich nicht vor Endkunden bedient, beide werden mit der Quote bedient.Allerdings werden die Lieferanten wenn sie klug waren im eigenen Interesse die Waren unter Eigentumsvorbehalt geliefert haben. Banken werden ggf. Sicherungsübereignung von Gegenständen betrieben haben etc. Im Ergebnis könnten sie dann zumindest dahingehend Aussonderung beantragen,   der normale Endkunde wird sich wohl nicht in diese Richtung abgesichert haben.


----------



## MF13 (28. Juli 2015)

HWV bietet aber leider zumindest für die erste Bestllung ab einem gewissen Betrag ausschließlich Vorkasse an. Deshalb haben wir die 2000 Euronen ja auch per Vorkasse und nicht per Paypal bezahlt...
Deshalb finde ich es auch falsch, hier jemandem zu sagen, er hätte halt nicht per Vorkasse zahlen sollen - er hatte ja womöglich einfach keine andere Möglichkeit. Und daran, dass so ein renommiertes Unternehmen plötzlich insolvent geht, denkt natürlich niemand oder zumindest kaum jemand...

Naja, wenigstens hab ich heute von Amazon meine Grafikkarte bekommen, und das Gehäuse soll morgen verschickt werden  +

Die Idee mit dem Spendenkonto für HWV-"Geschädigte" finde ich übrigens sehr gut


----------



## xHaru (29. Juli 2015)

MF13 schrieb:


> HWV bietet aber leider zumindest für die erste Bestllung ab einem gewissen Betrag ausschließlich Vorkasse an. Deshalb haben wir die 2000 Euronen ja auch per Vorkasse und nicht per Paypal bezahlt...
> Deshalb finde ich es auch falsch, hier jemandem zu sagen, er hätte halt nicht per Vorkasse zahlen sollen - er hatte ja womöglich einfach keine andere Möglichkeit. Und daran, dass so ein renommiertes Unternehmen plötzlich insolvent geht, denkt natürlich niemand oder zumindest kaum jemand...
> 
> Naja, wenigstens hab ich heute von Amazon meine Grafikkarte bekommen, und das Gehäuse soll morgen verschickt werden  +
> ...



Das ist es ja, kein Händler wird von heute auf Morgen insolvent (Es ist zumindest sehr unwahrscheinlich, unmöglich jedoch nicht!). Auch Atelco/Hardwareversand werden nicht von heute auf morgen insolvent. Wieso man dort die Zahlungsmethoden Vorkasse und PayPal, etc. nicht herausgenommen hat, kann ich nicht verstehen. Ansonsten geht das schon sehr in Richtung des Anhäufens von Insolvenzmasse (oder wie es hier vorhin genannt wurde), was sich gar nicht mal sehr von Betrug unterscheiden sollte. 

Es ist ne Frechheit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juli 2015)

MF13 schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem Spendenkonto für HWV-"Geschädigte" finde ich übrigens sehr gut


Das war ernst gemeint. Ich hoffe irgendwer greift das Thema auf. 
Offen ist dabei natürlich, wie man "Bedürftigkeit" überprüft, denn
ich meine damit wirklich jene, die sich als Schuler, Student oder
sonst wie wirtschaftlich schwach auf einen neuen Rechner freuten 
und als Lohn jetzt Raten abzahlen dürfen. 

Aber zuerst sollte man abwarten, was Paypal bezahlt, was aus Raten-
verträgen wird und wer von Euch Geschädigten hinterher wirklich
auch einen großen Batzen sitzen bleibt. Und genau an dem Punkt
darf eine Gemeinschaft helfen.



xHaru schrieb:


> Wieso man dort die Zahlungsmethoden Vorkasse und PayPal, etc. nicht herausgenommen hat, kann ich nicht verstehen.


Warum sollte man es nicht machen? So kommt Geld in die Kasse, um 
Lieferanten zu bezahlen. Wenn das Wasser bis zum Hals steht, ist
Vorkasse sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Juli 2015)

xHaru schrieb:


> Das ist es ja, kein Händler wird von heute auf Morgen insolvent (Es ist zumindest sehr unwahrscheinlich, unmöglich jedoch nicht!). Auch Atelco/Hardwareversand werden nicht von heute auf morgen insolvent. Wieso man dort die Zahlungsmethoden Vorkasse und PayPal, etc. nicht herausgenommen hat, kann ich nicht verstehen. Ansonsten geht das schon sehr in Richtung des Anhäufens von Insolvenzmasse (oder wie es hier vorhin genannt wurde), was sich gar nicht mal sehr von Betrug unterscheiden sollte.



Insolvent bedeutet nur vorübergehend zahlungsunfähig.

Das ist nicht zu verwechseln mit einer Pleite.


----------



## andy0480 (31. Juli 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> So ist das zumindest für mich persönlich eine bewusste Ansammlung von Insolvenzmasse (das kann aber jeder im Grunde für sich werten, wie er will). Und ja! Das macht sehr wohl Sinn. Denn während der kleine Kunde nur einen sehr geringen Teil der unter Umständen sehr großen Insolvenzmasse haben, werden in der Regel zuerst die größeren Gläubiger mit den höchsten Anteilen befriedigt.



Absolut zutreffende Analyse!




TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Fall 1 Vorabzahlung:
> Vorabzahlung heißt Besitz und Eigentum an den Geldmitteln ist bereits von dir auf Hardwareversand übertragen worden. Du hast jetzt also eine Forderung auf Erfüllung der Lieferung oder Rückgewähr der von dir geleisteten Zahlung. (Rückzahlung im Insolvenzfall aber nur mit der Quote)
> 
> Fall 2 nur bestellt:
> ...



Fall 3: Bestellung und Vorabzahlung lange vor der Insolvenzgehung mit Versuch die Waren innerhalb der Widerrufsfrist lt. E-Commerce-Recht und vor der Insolvenz zu widerrufen, wobei man mit Lügen bis zur Insolvenz hinausgetröstet wird.

Am 26.06.2015 wurde eine Bestellung für 960,95€ von mir aufgegeben, am 30.06.15 wurde die Überweisung seitens hardwareversand.de bestätigt und am 04.07.2015 "eingefroren" (Benachrichtigung über Fehlmenge, siehe Attachment). Auf die Frage hin, was dies sollte bzw. auf die Stornierung des nicht lieferbaren Artikels reagierte der Händler gar nicht. Nach einer Beschwerde auf Geizhals, reagierte der Händler mit: "Wir bitten die lange Wartezeit zu entschuldigen. Durch die DHL Streiks haben wir ein hohes Aufkommen an Emails." (eine bewusste Täuschung und Verschleppungstaktik). Das Service-Team wurde darauf getrimmt, die Kunden bewusst mit Standard-Phrasen zu vertrösten. Der WIDERRUF der Bestellung war nicht möglich. Ich sehe hier den Tatbestand des Betruges erfüllt. Und das war kein Einzelfall (siehe: https://www.test.de/Computerkette-Atelco-insolvent-Kriegen-Kunden-noch-ihr-Geld-zurueck-4886148-0)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackAcetal (31. Juli 2015)

Darf das Unternehmen das Geld einfach behalten? Ich meine sie haben ja noch nicht mal Waren ausgeliefert warum haben die das Geld noch?
Ist das eigentlich nicht Betrug....?


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Juli 2015)

Nein, der Kunde wird stattdessen zur Liste der Gläubiger hinzugefügt.


----------



## max0r_ (31. Juli 2015)

Deswegen haben die also vor ein paar Monaten die Lagereinrichtung in Bochum verschleudert


----------



## BlackAcetal (1. August 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein, der Kunde wird stattdessen zur Liste der Gläubiger hinzugefügt.


Was ist wenn kein Geld mehr da ist nach dem Prozess?
Irgendwie muss der Kunde doch entschädigt werden oder?


----------



## Stryke7 (1. August 2015)

Das Thema hatten wir doch weiter oben schon ... 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/398777-atelco-computer-ag-ist-insolvent-post7582228.html


----------



## iGameKudan (1. August 2015)

andy0480 schrieb:


> Absolut zutreffende Analyse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid, ich kann mich nicht bremsen...

Du wolltest doch hoffentlich nicht ernsthaft einer 750€-Grafikkarte dieses schrottige 39€-NT antun?

@Mods: Sorry fürs OT, aber ich denke es ist wichtiger den TE auf diesen Fehler hinzuweisen. Ich werde dazu auch nix weiter schreiben...


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (1. August 2015)

Der TE bin ich


----------



## andy0480 (1. August 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich kann mich nicht bremsen...
> 
> Du wolltest doch hoffentlich nicht ernsthaft einer 750€-Grafikkarte dieses schrottige 39€-NT antun?
> 
> @Mods: Sorry fürs OT, aber ich denke es ist wichtiger den TE auf diesen Fehler hinzuweisen. Ich werde dazu auch nix weiter schreiben...



Nee, wie kommst du drauf?  ...  

Sollte für MEIN System sein:

BENQ BL3201PT, 32" (9H.LCFLB.QBE) IPS, 4K, Lautsprecher
1x SAMSUNG 850 Pro 1000GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s
1x Samsung SSD 840 EVO 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s 
16GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4 2400 MT/s DIMM 288pin, 4GBx4 
GigaByte GA-X99M-Gaming 5, Sockel 2011-3, mATX, DDR4 
Noctua NH-U9DX i4
INTEL Core i7-5930K Extreme
BitFenix Pandora Core Micro-ATX Gehäuse - schwarz Window 
Noctua NF-S12A ULN Lüfter - 120mm   
Seasonic 80PLUS Platinum 
ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5


Wobei ich die 970er meinem Neffen geben wollte und dafür die TI nehmen. Der "Gaming-PC-Light" wäre ein Geburtstagsgeschenk gewesen und für die 970er reicht ein Billigteil ^^... Tja... aber das mit der Insolvenz ist wohl dazwischengekommen...

P.S.
Ich habe schon PCs gemoddet, da warst du noch in der Krabbelstube


----------



## TessaKavanagh (1. August 2015)

andy0480 schrieb:


> Absolut zutreffende Analyse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für dich ist es vom 30.6. - 23.07.  zwar eine lange Zeit, allerdings ist es für das Gesetz nicht lange genug.

§ 131 InsO Inkongruente Deckung - dejure.org


> § 131
> Inkongruente Deckung
> 
> (1) Anfechtbar ist eine Rechtshandlung, die einem Insolvenzgläubiger eine Sicherung oder Befriedigung gewährt oder ermöglicht hat, die er nicht oder nicht in der Art oder nicht zu der Zeit zu beanspruchen hatte,
> ...



Selbst wenn du also am Tag deiner Bestellung bereits eine Rückerstattung erhalten hättest, wäre es noch immer nach Absatz 1 Nr. 1 anfechtbar. Der Verwalter würde sich das Geld also bei dir zurückholen. Insolvenz ist einfach ne dumme Sache und du kannst als Gläubiger nur verlieren.


----------



## andy0480 (1. August 2015)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Für dich ist es vom 30.6. - 23.07. zwar eine lange Zeit, allerdings ist es für das Gesetz nicht lange genug.



Gesetz sollte man hier so schreiben: "Gesetz" ... schließlich favorisiert es eher den Neoliberalismus, als die Interessen des Einzelnen, denn Firmen und Investoren haben mehr Rechte als Bürger zweiter "Klasse" (TTIP lässt grüßen).


----------



## mks1970 (2. August 2015)

Wer da per Vorkasse bezahlt hat, der hat mein aufrichtiges Beileid! 
Bis man da (zumindest) einen kleinen Teil des Geldes wieder sieht kann viel Wasser den Rhein herunter fließen. Ich warte zB. seit 2012 (kein Witz) auf eine Erstattung (bzw. einen Rest von dem was noch da ist) einer Betriebskostenvorauszahlung. Das liegt beim Anwalt und der Insolvenzverwalter verwaltet, verwaltet und verwaltet. Vermutlich genau so lange bis kein Geld mehr übrig ist was er sich für "seine Mühen" einstreichen kann! :-/

Wenn du da Pech hast bist du sowas von in den A. gekniffen, dass ist echt nicht mehr feierlich. Ich zahle grundsätzlich nicht mehr per VK. Nur noch über Kreditkarte, Abbuchung oder Paypal. Da kann man sich das Geld erst mal wieder zurückholen. Aber per VK kann man dieser Tage vergessen. Selbst bei Firmen die augenscheinlich gesund sind können die Geier schneller kreisen als man glaubt.


----------



## andy0480 (2. August 2015)

mks1970 schrieb:


> Wer da per Vorkasse bezahlt hat, der hat mein aufrichtiges Beileid!


Danke für das Beileid, aber das ist nicht notwendig, das Ganze ist bestenfalls ärgerlich und versaut mir ein wenig den Urlaub, weil ich mich nun  paralell darum kümmern muss (sollte  ).



mks1970 schrieb:


> 2012 (kein Witz) auf eine Erstattung (bzw. einen Rest von dem was noch da ist) einer Betriebskostenvorauszahlung.


Auch eine Form von Verschleppungstaktik, die wohl "rechtlich" gedeckt ist.



mks1970 schrieb:


> Ich zahle grundsätzlich nicht mehr per VK. Nur noch über Kreditkarte, Abbuchung oder Paypal. Da kann man sich das Geld erst mal wieder zurückholen.


Mit der Betohnung auf "erst mal"! Denn hier ist die Zahlungsmethode, solange ein gültiger Vertrag zwischen dem Händler und Kunden vorliegt, wohl irrelevant. Paypal haftet auch nur mit 500€ beim Käuferschutz und ich bin mir fast sicher, dass es da Sonderfälle bei Insolvenzen im Kleingedrucken gibt.
Der einzig rechtliche Angriffspunkt ist ggf. noch, dass der Händler zwar meinen Widerruf zur Kenntnis genommen, aber vorsätzlich ignoriert hat (dokumentiert). Alles andere wurde ja auch schon in dem Thread hier behandelt und ist wohl in der Tat sinnlos.


----------



## Metalveteran (2. August 2015)

Ich hab da mal gearbeitet. Kein Wunder das die insolvent sind, wenn sich die Marktleitung ständig den neusten Kram mitnimmt, ohne dafür zu bezahlen, nur weil man mit dem obersten Boss "per Du" ist.


----------



## andy0480 (2. August 2015)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du also am Tag deiner Bestellung bereits eine Rückerstattung erhalten hättest, wäre es noch immer nach Absatz 1 Nr. 1 anfechtbar. Der Verwalter würde sich das Geld also bei dir zurückholen. Insolvenz ist einfach ne dumme Sache und du kannst als Gläubiger nur verlieren.


Ich sehe da eine rechtliche Grauzone, weil hier Insolvenzrecht mit Konsumentenschutzrecht kollidiert (welches hier höherwertiger ist, kann ich mir aber denken ^^). Fakt ist, dass zumindest ein Artikel von mir am 07.07.2015 versucht wurde zu stornieren, da die ASUS 980TI sowieso nicht in mein Micro-ATX Gehäuse gepasst hätte (falsche Angaben auf GH). Der Händler hatte also mehr als 14 Tage Zeit und es dürfte gar keinen Vertrag zwischen mir und dem Händler mehr geben, zumindest nicht über jene Grafikkarte.

Hardwareversand.de reagierte nicht innerhalb seiner eigenen 14 tägigen Widerrufsfrist und verstößt somit gegen sein eigenes Regelwerk (vom Fernabsatzgesetz ganz zu schweigen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn ich das belegen kann, bin ich realistisch genug zu wissen, dass ich hier nicht allzu gute Aussichten habe, ohne beträchtliche Zusatzinvestitionen in einen Anwalt, die sich bei dem eher "geringen" Schaden natürlich nicht wirklich lohnen.


----------



## andy0480 (2. August 2015)

Metalveteran schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal gearbeitet. Kein Wunder das die insolvent sind, wenn sich die Marktleitung ständig den neusten Kram mitnimmt, ohne dafür zu bezahlen, nur weil man mit dem obersten Boss "per Du" ist.


Entspräche deren Firmenmentalität. Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn es anders gewesen wäre


----------



## TessaKavanagh (2. August 2015)

andy0480 schrieb:


> Hardwareversand.de reagierte nicht innerhalb seiner eigenen 14 tägigen Widerrufsfrist und verstößt somit gegen sein eigenes Regelwerk (vom Fernabsatzgesetz ganz zu schweigen):
> 
> Auch wenn ich das belegen kann, bin ich realistisch genug zu wissen, dass ich hier nicht allzu gute Aussichten habe, ohne beträchtliche Zusatzinvestitionen in einen Anwalt, die sich bei dem eher "geringen" Schaden natürlich nicht wirklich lohnen.



Ich gebe dir recht das der Vertrag über die Grafikkarte gem. deinen Schilderungen widerrufen ist. Du hast jetzt im Prinzip dann auch einen Anspruch auf Erstattung der Vorauszahlung. Aufgrund des laufenden vorläufigen Insolvenzverfahrens kannst du aber eben genau diesen nur im Rahmen desselben anmelden. Das ist ja was ich die ganze Zeit sage. Selbst wenn hier Hardwareversand am Tag des widerrufs dir dein Geld zurück überwiesen hätte, würde noch immer die oben zitierte Vorschrift aus der InsO greifen. Du müsstest also jetzt tatsächlich im Nachhinein das Geld erneut an den Insolvenzverwalter zurücküberweisen, da die Rückzahlung in einem Zeitraum erfolgte zu dem sie nicht mehr hätte erfolgen dürfen.
Ist zwar irgendwo gemein, aber Ziel dieser Rechtsnorm ist es zu verhindern das einzelne Gläubiger besser gestellt werden als andere. In dem Moment indem du widerrufen hast hast du deine Forderung auf Lieferung der Grafikkarte durch eine Forderung auf Rückzahlung des Kaufpreises ersetzt. Du bist und warst aber somit die gesamte Zeit Gläubiger.
Allerdings gebe ich dir ebenfalls Recht, ein Anwalt dürfte mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nur noch mehr Kosten produzieren die von dir zu tragen sind, dein finanzieller Schaden aus der Gesamtsituation würde wachsen.


----------



## mks1970 (2. August 2015)

andy0480 schrieb:


> Mit der Betohnung auf "erst mal"! Denn hier ist die Zahlungsmethode, solange ein gültiger Vertrag zwischen dem Händler und Kunden vorliegt, wohl irrelevant..


Das stimmt schon, aber mein Anwalt (der das mit den Betriebskosten bearbeitet) sagte mir zu dem Thema: Wenn Sie sich das Geld erst mal wieder zurückholen können, ist das die halbe Miete. Dann muss der Insolvenzverwalter nämlich das Geld von Ihnen zurück klagen was eine schlechtere Ausgangslage für ihn ist und erst mal Kosten/Arbeit verursacht, was er bei kleineren Beträgen sicher vermeiden wird. Sie können sich erst mal entspannen, denn Sie haben das Geld dann ja und er will es von Ihnen." - Das klang für mich schon irgendwie logisch.


----------



## andy0480 (3. August 2015)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Ist zwar irgendwo gemein, aber Ziel dieser Rechtsnorm ist es zu verhindern das einzelne Gläubiger besser gestellt werden als andere.


Danke für die Erläuterung. Das lasse ich mir sogar noch einreden, wenn es sich z.B. um zwei permanente Vertragspartner handelt, die auf der gleichen Ebene agieren, z.B. zwei GmbHs wie Distributor und Händler, die ständig Waren und Geld gegen Rechnung auf Basis eines Liefervertrags austauschen. Im Privatkundenbereich sollte man allerdings schon aus Konsumentenschutzgründen jenes Gesetz überdenken! Aber hier zählt wohl eher das Recht des Stärkeren.



TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> In dem Moment indem du widerrufen hast hast du deine Forderung auf Lieferung der Grafikkarte durch eine Forderung auf Rückzahlung des Kaufpreises ersetzt.


Das ist ebenfalls eine interessante Argumentation! Wenn dem so ist, dann wäre ja der Kaufvertrag lt. Fernabsatzgesetz sowieso irrelevant und lediglich die Überweisung, die ich getätigt habe von Belang.

Sonst könnte ich mir folgendes Beispiel vorstellen:

Ein Kunde bestellt versehentlich eine falsche Ware (z.B. ein Server-Rack für 100.000€) und versucht den Fehler zu korrigieren/stornieren und dies ohne Erfolg bis der Insolvenzantrag gestellt wurde. Er hätte den Betrag natürlich nicht überwiesen (von was auch ^^).
Hier hätte der Insolvenzverwalter wohl keinen Anspruch oder? Im Prinzip gäbe es zwar einen Vertrag, aber der Kunde wäre ja dann quasi Schuldner vom Schuldner (Sub-Schuldner *gg*).

In meinem Fall gab es zumindest durch meine Überweisung eine rechtliche Verbindlichkeit von hardwareversand.de zu mir, die nun dem Insolvenzverwalter übertragen worden ist, obgleich anteilig. Soweit schlüssig.

Dann habe ich quasi sowieso fast jeglichen "Aufhänger" verloren. Als einziges Argument bleibt dann, dass hier Kunden vorsätzlich ans Messer geliefert wurden, da Vorauszahlungen immer noch möglich gewesen sind. Das Recht mit dem Monat vor dem Insolvenzantrag § 131 InsO, vermiest mir den Tag ^^




mks1970 schrieb:


> Dann muss der Insolvenzverwalter nämlich das Geld von Ihnen zurück klagen was eine schlechtere Ausgangslage für ihn ist und erst mal Kosten/Arbeit verursacht, was er bei kleineren Beträgen sicher vermeiden wird. Sie können sich erst mal entspannen, denn Sie haben das Geld dann ja und er will es von Ihnen." - Das klang für mich schon irgendwie logisch.


Hätte ich mit KK gezahlt, hätte ich das sicher rückbuchen lassen, wenn das möglich gewesen wäre und da ich kein deutscher Staatsbürger bin, wäre eine Klage seitens des Insolvenzverwalters wohl schwieriger gewesen


----------



## Escain (3. August 2015)

Tja, ich habe am 09.07.2015 Waren im Wert von rund 870,- Euro, welche als lagernd geführt wurden, bestellt und bezahlt.
Zwischen 12.07.2015 und 20.07.2015 habe ich insgesamt fünf Mal storniert, weil mir bei jedem Storno nur mitgeteilt wurde, das die Waren nicht lieferbar seien und HWV meinen Stornowunsch gänzlich ignorierte.
Am 20.07.2015 erhielt ich eine Bestätigung meiner Stornierung und eine Zusage der Rücküberweisung.
Natürlich habe ich weder Ware noch Geld jemals erhalten.

1.) Am 09.07.2015, also zwei Wochen vor der Insolvenzeröffnung, musste die Firma HWV bereits von der bevorstehenden Insolvenz wissen
= TATBESTAND: Insolvenzverschleppung

2.) Waren wurden als lagernd/lieferbar geführt obwohl diese nicht lagernd waren und die Firma HWV bereits wusste, diese nicht mehr liefern zu können. Hier wurde versucht mit "Scheinwaren" noch möglichst rasch Geld zu lukrieren.
= TATBESTAND: vorsätzlicher Betrug

Diese beiden Punkte bringe ich bei der Staatsanwaltschaft zur Anzeige.
Ich werde sämtlich mir möglichen Mittel einsetzen um diese Herrschaften hinter Gitter zu bringen.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. August 2015)

Würde es dir nicht mehr bringen, dein Geld wieder zu bekommen?     Ich meine ...  was bringt es dir, wenn du versuchst die Geschäftsführer zu verklagen?


----------



## Noxxphox (3. August 2015)

wolte da letztens noch was bestelen... bin ich froh das nicht getan zu haben 
hofe das bei all denen die dort eingekauft haben im rma fal alles halbwegs sauber ablöuft...weil da komts ja dann gern zu problemen
was ich nochnicht ganz jegrifen habe... angenomen der laden ist insolvend...hats angemeldet blabla la bekomt di kruve aber nicht und das geschäft macht schlusendlich komplett dicht... wer trägt dan garantie rma usw? kann man dan auf kooperation der händler hofen oder gibts da irgendwelche regelungen wi das dan abläuft?^^
sry ev stel ich mich dumm an aber ich hab mich damit nie wirklich auseinander gesetzt


----------



## mks1970 (4. August 2015)

Escain schrieb:


> 2.) Waren wurden als lagernd/lieferbar geführt obwohl diese nicht lagernd waren und die Firma HWV bereits wusste, diese nicht mehr liefern zu können. Hier wurde versucht mit "Scheinwaren" noch möglichst rasch Geld zu lukrieren.
> = TATBESTAND: vorsätzlicher Betrug.



Also, wenn das so (beweisbar) ist und der Richter das dann (würde mich wundern wenn nicht) auch so sieht, dann hat der Geschäftsführer wohl ein Problem am Hals. Ein definitiv größeres Problem als "nur" einer Insolvenzverschleppung aus der man sich leichter "rausdrehen" kann.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Würde es dir nicht mehr bringen, dein Geld wieder zu bekommen?     Ich meine ...  was bringt es dir, wenn du versuchst die Geschäftsführer zu verklagen?


Naja, wenn dir einer ins Gesicht spuckt und grinsend weiter geht was machst du dann? Ihm eine aufs Mxxx hauen oder sagen: OK, es ist passiert und selbst wenn ich ihn jetzt meinen Zorn spüren lasse habe ich ja immer noch seine Spucke im Gesicht?
Verstehst du was ich meine? Wenn man sein Geld schon nicht wieder sieht, dann möchte man zumindest sehen, wie der Betreffende dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen wird.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (4. August 2015)

andy0480 schrieb:


> Sonst könnte ich mir folgendes Beispiel vorstellen:
> 
> Ein Kunde bestellt versehentlich eine falsche Ware (z.B. ein Server-Rack für 100.000€) und versucht den Fehler zu korrigieren/stornieren und dies ohne Erfolg bis der Insolvenzantrag gestellt wurde. Er hätte den Betrag natürlich nicht überwiesen (von was auch ^^).
> Hier hätte der Insolvenzverwalter wohl keinen Anspruch oder? Im Prinzip gäbe es zwar einen Vertrag, aber der Kunde wäre ja dann quasi Schuldner vom Schuldner (Sub-Schuldner *gg*).


Im Prinzip richtig. Einziger Fehler ist das es kein Sub-Schuldner ist. Denn der Insolvenzverwalter ist quasi dein Vertragspartner. Er tritt im Prinzip in alle Rechte und Pflichten des Geschäftsführers ein. Er trifft die Entscheidungen für den Geschäftsführer aber die Forderungen und Verbindlichkeiten bleiben Forderungen und Verbindlichkeiten von hardwareversand.de.

Der ursprüngliche Vertrag ist in diesem fiktiven Fall noch von keiner Seite erfüllt worden. In diesem Fall könnte der Insolvenzverwalter daher selbst dann wenn du den Vertrag nicht widerrufen hättest keine Zahlung mehr von dir Verlangen (Es sei denn du hättest nicht widerrufen und er würde noch tatsächlich an dich liefern). Da du aber den Vertrag bereits widerrufen hättest bestehen keine gegenseitigen Verpflichtungen mehr und du bist sauber aus der Nummer raus.
Das ist halt letztendlich auch der Grund warum die für dich sicherste Art der Zahlung die Nachnahme Zahlung ist. Denn hier übereignest du das Geld erst wenn dein Gegenüber auch tatsächlich seiner Leistungsverpflichtung nachgekommen ist. Dein Risiko beschränkt sich dann später auf mögliche Gewährleistungsfälle die du nicht mehr gegenüber dem Händler geltend machen kannst.



Escain schrieb:


> 1.) Am 09.07.2015, also zwei Wochen vor der Insolvenzeröffnung, musste die Firma HWV bereits von der bevorstehenden Insolvenz wissen
> = TATBESTAND: Insolvenzverschleppung


Viel Glück dabei, ein Zeitraum von bis zu 3 Wochen ist i.d.R. unproblematisch, insbesondere da der vorl. Insolvenzverwalter ja eine Sanierung anstrebt. Es reicht hier also vermutlich wenn HWV sagt wir haben 3 Wochen lang versucht das Unternehmen zu sanieren, als wir es nach drei Wochen nicht geschafft haben, haben wir den Antrag gestellt. Dann kommen Sie sauber aus der Nummer raus.


Escain schrieb:


> 2.) Waren wurden als lagernd/lieferbar geführt obwohl diese nicht lagernd waren und die Firma HWV bereits wusste, diese nicht mehr liefern zu können. Hier wurde versucht mit "Scheinwaren" noch möglichst rasch Geld zu lukrieren.
> = TATBESTAND: vorsätzlicher Betrug


Wie gesagt Sie haben ja eine Sanierung angestrebt und sind dementsprechend auch davon ausgegangen das sie noch liefern können. Das Unternehmen wird vorerst weitergeführt, es bestehen also noch Verbindungen zu Lieferanten. Der Verfügbarkeitsstatus kann sich natürlich kurzfristig ändern, sodass die Anzeige auf der Website auch mal nicht aktuell sein kann. Schon ist es kein vorsätzliches benachteiligen mehr und damit nicht strafbar.

Viel Spaß dabei das Gegenteil zu beweisen 

Was will ich dir damit sagen?
Selbst wenn du also in beiden Fällen tatsächlich Recht haben solltest und es Insolvenzverschleppung und Betrug gewesen sein sollte, dann musst du es auch beweisen können um eine Chance zu haben. 
Aber Recht haben und Recht bekommen ist in Deutschland nicht das Gleiche. Selbst dann kannst du dir also nicht sicher sein, dass das Gericht deine Beweise genauso sieht und in deinem Sinne entscheidet. Wie heißt es doch so schön, im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. Oder mit anderen Worten, verklagt werden ist deutlich leichter als zu verklagen, denn du musst nur reagieren nicht agieren. Es geht in der Verteidigung darum die Argumente des Gegenübers zu entkräften und reagieren gestaltet sich m.E. einfacher als agieren. Allerdings glaube ich nicht das deine Anzeige überhaupt jemals tatsächlich vor Gericht gehen wird und wenn doch befürchte ich es wird ein teurer Spaß für dich.


----------



## andy0480 (4. August 2015)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Im Prinzip richtig. Einziger Fehler ist das es kein Sub-Schuldner ist.


Schon klar ^^ ... das war auch eher eine scherzhafte Anmerkung von mir.



TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Insolvenzverwalter ja eine Sanierung anstrebt.


Der Fall wurde glaube ich noch gar nicht angesprochen. Was wäre, wenn die Sanierung denn nun tatsächlich erfolgreich gelänge? Würde der Insolvenzverwalter alle Verantwortung wieder auf den Geschäftsführer übertragen, aber jener wäre dann nicht mehr verpflichtet die Kunden auszubezahlen? Wenn die Firma gerettet würde, dann müssten ja die Verbindlichkeiten auch noch aufrecht sein, anderenfalls wäre es ja geradezu ein Ansporn alle paar Jahre Insolvenz anzumelden und wieder von vorne zu beginnen, mit den gleichen negativen Vorzeichen :-/



TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Viel Spaß dabei das Gegenteil zu beweisen


Die Fälle häufen sich jedoch (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...enz-auch-hardwareversand-de-betroffen-16.html)... hier an "Zufall" zu glauben wäre selbst für befangene Richter schwierig...


----------



## TessaKavanagh (4. August 2015)

andy0480 schrieb:


> Die Fälle häufen sich jedoch (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...enz-auch-hardwareversand-de-betroffen-16.html)... hier an "Zufall" zu glauben wäre selbst für befangene Richter schwierig...


Überrascht es dich in irgend einer Form das der ganze Konzern betroffen ist? Wenn es nur einer einzelnen Konzerntochter schlecht gehen würde, dann würden die sicherlich nicht den Weg in die Insolvenz gehen, sondern die betroffene Tochtergesellschaft einfach liquidieren. Alleine schon um den Imageschaden zu reduzieren.
Ich habe schon einige Urteile erlebt und manchmal sind die Entscheidungen für außenstehende  und alle Beteiligten (bis auf den Richter) nicht nachvollziehbar. Insgeheim vermute ich aber auch, das die auch für die Richter selber nicht nachvollziehbar sind. Nichtumsonst der berühmte Satz mit dem Recht haben und bekommen  Richter sind wie Schiedsrichter, sie haben immer recht und wenn du wagst daran zu zweifeln tritt automatisch der erste Halbsatz in Kraft. Man könnte auch sagen in seinem Gerichtssaal ist der Richter Gott und du darfst höchstens beten


----------



## andy0480 (4. August 2015)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Überrascht es dich in irgend einer Form das der ganze Konzern betroffen ist?


Nö... mich kann nichts mehr überraschen, außer, dass ich doch noch alles zurückbekomme ^^


----------



## KlausJir (4. August 2015)

War nur eine Frage der Zeit. Der Support hat oft wochenlang auf E-Mails nicht geantwortet und am Telefon hat jeder was anderes gesagt. Die schulden mir seit 7 Monaten um die 70 Euro. Habe nie eine Antwort diesbezüglich von denen bekommen, nicht mal nach einer schriftlichen Mahnung. Für mich ist der Laden einfach betrug, wenn man 6 - 7 Monate lang nicht auf Mahnungen reagiert!


----------



## Gohrbi (4. August 2015)

PayPal Käuferschutz. Mein Geld ist in den nächsten Tagen meinem PayPal Konto gut geschrieben.


----------



## blautemple (6. August 2015)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> PayPal Käuferschutz. Mein Geld ist in den nächsten Tagen meinem PayPal Konto gut geschrieben.



Und in den nächsten Wochen ist es gleich wieder weg. Ganz so einfach geht das nicht...


----------



## MichaelKes (6. August 2015)

Mir wurden meine 1.400€ jetz auch durch PayPal wieder gutgeschrieben, die Kohle habe ich jetzt gleich auf mein privates Konto zurückgebucht.
Sollte der Insolvenzverwalter mit irgendwelchen Forderungen auf mich zurück kommen werde ich mich auf jeden Fall anwältlich Vertreten lassen.
Meiner Kenntnis nach sollte das jedoch nicht nötig sein, da Ich meine Forderung durch Inanspruchnahme des Käuferschutzes an Pay Pal abgetreten haben und die dann das Problem am hals haben.


----------



## Der-Bert (6. August 2015)

Schade das es um Atelco so schlecht steht. Bin immer zufrieden gewesen. Hoffe die kommen wieder auf die Beine und machen bei mir nicht die Filialle dich. 

Sonst bleiben mir nur noch Private Händler und die haben alle gut gewürzte Preise, nen maue´s Hardware Angebot und der Service ist dann so ne sache.


----------



## Smurfigo (7. August 2015)

Paypal I kiss feet! Kohle wieder da juhu. Ein Hoch auf Käuferschutz. Atelco dieser Betrügerverein mit null Kommunikation und Service, kann mir gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. August 2015)

Wenn paypal wirklich Insolvenzrisiken abdeckt, wäre das ein Grund, es doch zu nutzen. Das ist eine reale Versicherungsleistung!

Ich drücke allen die Daumen, dass es gut ausgeht.


----------



## Gohrbi (7. August 2015)

Also bin ich doch kein Einzelfall. PayPal wird schon wissen, was es macht.
Hatte mit denen noch nie Probleme und nutze es schon ein paar Jahre.


----------



## Leob12 (7. August 2015)

Hieß es nicht das alle Aufträge durchgeführt werden, die vor der Insolvenzbekanntgabe gemacht wurden?


----------



## andy0480 (7. August 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht das alle Aufträge durchgeführt werden, die vor der Insolvenzbekanntgabe gemacht wurden?


?????


----------



## Leob12 (7. August 2015)

Stellungnahme zur Insolvenz


----------



## GottesMissionar (8. August 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht das alle Aufträge durchgeführt werden, die vor der Insolvenzbekanntgabe gemacht wurden?



"AB", nicht "VOR".


----------



## Gohrbi (8. August 2015)

Die Stellungnahme liest sich toll. Mir wurde weder geliefert noch das Geld zurück erstattet. 2 Mails , bis jetzt nicht beantwortet und 4 Telefonate die auch nichts brachten. Nur PayPal Käuferschutz brachte mein Geld zurück. Wer dort noch bestellt ist jetzt selber Schuld.


----------



## NuVirus (8. August 2015)

Auf Nachnahme wenn etwas lieferbar und günstig ist wäre ok aber nur wenn der Hersteller selbst vernünftigen Support bietet damit man im Garantiefall keine Probleme hat.


----------



## andy0480 (8. August 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Stellungnahme zur Insolvenz


Ja, das ist im besten Marketing-Deutsch verfasst, ebenso wie diese Mail für alle die davor bestellt hatten:



> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Maniac (8. August 2015)

Ich zitiere jetzt einfach mal unsere tollen Zettel ausm Laden:



> *Insolvenz - normale Bestellung
> 
> *Ihre Bestellung und Zahlung ist vor dem 23.07.15 bei uns eingegangen. Wir bedauern, dass die bestellte Ware bislang nicht bzw. nicht vollständig ausgeliefert werden konnte. Noch nicht ausgelieferte Ware aus dieser Bestellung kann aufgrund insolvenzrechtlicher Vorschriften nicht mehr versendet werden.Es müsste ggf. eine Neubestellung ausgelöst werden, die dann erneut bezahlt werden muss. Da Sie vor dem 23.07.2015 im Voraus  bezahlt haben, besteht für Sie ein Rückforderungsanspruch, der derzeit nicht erfüllt werden kann. Sie können ihre Ansprüche *nach *der Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens (voraussichtlich 01.10.2015) beim sodann bestellten Insolvenzverwalter anmelden.



Bestellungen _nach_ dem 23.07.2015 werden wieder ganz normal abgehandelt.


----------



## MF13 (25. August 2015)

Auf Geizhals wurden offenbar eine ganze Menge an mehrheitlich negativen Bewertungen zu Hardwareversand gelöscht, darunter auch meine: HÃ¤ndlerbewertungen fÃ¼r hardwareversand.de | Geizhals Deutschland  Seit wann werden auf Geizhals die Bewertungen derartig "geschönt"? :o


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (25. August 2015)

MF13 schrieb:


> Auf Geizhals wurden offenbar eine ganze Menge an mehrheitlich negativen Bewertungen zu Hardwareversand gelöscht, darunter auch meine: HÃ¤ndlerbewertungen fÃ¼r hardwareversand.de | Geizhals Deutschland  Seit wann werden auf Geizhals die Bewertungen derartig "geschönt"? :o


Kannst du dir ja gerne aussuchen:
1. Geizhals ist kostenlos und die kochen auch nur mit Wasser. Sie könnten bezahlt worden sein (wobei das eher unwahrscheinlich, da hwv ja nicht sonderlich viele Mittel dafür haben dürfte)
2. Meinungsfreiheit kontra Rufschädigung: hwv könnte mit rechtlichen Konsequenzen gedroht haben, da die Bewertungen nicht objektiv bzw. differenziert genug waren und somit den Ruf unnötig schaden würden. Schließlich halten hwv, Atelco und alle anderen Ableger sich seit bekanntwerden der Insolvenz ans Regelbuch und dafür sollen die Kunden gefälligst Verständnis haben. (so etwas wird gerne als Auslegungsspielraum bezeichnet, was natürlich völliger Quatch ist)
3. Die gesamte Gruppe bzw. hwv hat bereits einen Investor/Käufer und dieser versucht mit den entsprechenden finanziellen Mitteln gerade, Schadensbegrenzung  zu betreiben. Das würde mit dem Punkt 1 in etwa gleichkommen.
4. Geizhals selbst versucht, den Wettbewerb stabil zu halten (das wäre aber von allen am unwahrscheinlichsten)

Your choice?


----------



## MF13 (26. August 2015)

Hardwareversand hat, wie es scheint, eine Überarbetug des Webseiten-Designs erhalten. Atelco wird im Impressum auch nicht mehr erwähnt: http://www.hardwareversand.de/impress.jsp


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2015)

Naja, zumindest in unseren Kreisen wird man HWV nicht mehr uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen, zumindest mach ich es nicht mehr.


----------



## Research (26. August 2015)

Kann ich nach der letzten "Beratung" eines Bekannten auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (26. August 2015)

MF13 schrieb:


> Hardwareversand hat, wie es scheint, eine  Überarbetug des Webseiten-Designs erhalten. Atelco wird im Impressum  auch nicht mehr erwähnt: http://www.hardwareversand.de/impress.jsp


Das Impressum sieht sowieso verdächtig aus. Hardwareversand soll jetzt AMARIS gehören und die sind zufällig Nachbarn? Noch dazu ist AMARIS Softwareentwicklung? Das riecht nach Schieberei. Von AMARIS habe ich noch nie gehört und ich bezweifle, das die wirklich das Investitionskapital haben. Bei der Website? AMARIS Software-Entwicklungsgesellschaft mbH

Da wurde so wie es aussieht eine Tochtergesellschaft als Muttergesellschaft umgebaut, um hwv so schnell es geht von der Atelco-Gruppe zu trennen. Die AMARIS-Seite sieht nicht wirklich nach operativen Geschäft aus. Seriös ist anders!


----------



## Michael_Jackson (26. August 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Das Impressum sieht sowieso verdächtig aus. Hardwareversand soll jetzt AMARIS gehören und die sind zufällig Nachbarn? Noch dazu ist AMARIS Softwareentwicklung? Das riecht nach Schieberei. Von AMARIS habe ich noch nie gehört und ich bezweifle, das die wirklich das Investitionskapital haben. Bei der Website? AMARIS Software-Entwicklungsgesellschaft mbH
> 
> Da wurde so wie es aussieht eine Tochtergesellschaft als Muttergesellschaft umgebaut, um hwv so schnell es geht von der Atelco-Gruppe zu trennen. Die AMARIS-Seite sieht nicht wirklich nach operativen Geschäft aus. Seriös ist anders!



Da steht 
"*Technik:*"  davor

Lesen schadet nicht...


----------



## TessaKavanagh (26. August 2015)

AMARIS ist ein firmeneigener Dienstleister  (Hauptaufgabe Wartung der internen EDV / der Server / sowie der Webauftritte der Atelcogruppe)
Auf gut deutsch, auch AMARIS gehört zum Atelco Konzern hier wurde lediglich die Beteiligung an der HWV-GmbH von der Konzernmutter (Atelco Computer AG) auf eine andere 
Tochtergesellschaft umgehängt. Es ist also lediglich eine strukturelle Änderung und vermutlich ein Bestandeil des Sanierungsplanes.

AMARIS ist/ war in 2013 eine 100% ATELCO Tochter
https://www.bundesanzeiger.de/ebanzwww/wexsservlet


----------



## LunoLu (21. September 2015)

Hallo,
Hat eigentlich jemand kürzlich bei Atelco bestellt und die Ware erhalten?
Mfg,
Alex


----------



## LunoLu (21. September 2015)

Doch ich.... wusste nichts von der Insolvenz und hab natürlich Vorkasse gezahlt


----------



## Der Maniac (22. September 2015)

Alles was ab dem 24.7. 2015 bestellt und bezahlt wurde, wird auch ausgeliefert. Wie schnell das geht steht woanders, Lieferprobleme kann es auch ohne eine Insolvenz geben...^^ Sollte etwas wider Erwarten nicht lieferbar sein, bekommt man aber auch das Geld zurück.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2015)

LunoLu schrieb:


> Doch ich.... wusste nichts von der Insolvenz und hab natürlich Vorkasse gezahlt


Keine Sorgen, Du fällst nicht unter die Insolvenzmasse. Alls gut. Dafür bürgt der Insolvenzverwalter.


----------



## LunoLu (22. September 2015)

Sieht gut aus. Ware wurde soeben verschickt


----------



## Parabellum321 (22. September 2015)

Vor ca. 2 Monaten hatte ich eine defekte Fury X bei Hardwareversand reklamiert. Da ich bis Ende August noch immer keine Rückmeldung hatte, ob meine Retoure überhaupt bearbeitet wird, hab ich umgehend Antrag auf Käuferschutz bei Paypal gestellt.
Letzte Woche bekam ich dann den vollen Kaufpreis (über 700 €) von Paypal zurückerstattet. Vielleicht hilft dies jemandem, der in derselben Situation ist. (Käuferschutz gilt übrigens für 180 Tage ab Kauf).

Jetzt hab ich eine GTX 980 Ti von EVGA; damit bin ich RMA technisch wenigstens auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. September 2015)

jeb7200 schrieb:


> Weiß man eigentlich, was nach dem 30.09. passiert? Die Gehälter sollen ja nur bis dahin bezahlt werden.



Vermutlich nichts, weil niemand freiwillig unbezahlt arbeitet.  Somit wird dort wohl jeder einfach gehen.


----------



## Der Maniac (25. September 2015)

Ich würde dir raten, das Case selber zum Hersteller zu schicken, dann hängt Atelco als Servicepartner nicht dazwischen. Und du sparst dir ein paar Postwege^^


----------



## Leob12 (26. September 2015)

Und was willst du mit der Gutschrift?^^


----------



## Parabellum321 (26. September 2015)

Die Reklamationsbearbeitung bei Hardwareversand funktioniert anscheinend noch, dauert aber länger.
Vor 3 Tagen bekam ich von Hardwareversand die Nachricht, dass meine eingesendete Grafikkarte nun repariert ist (Dauer insgesamt etwas über 2 Monate) . Wenn ich die Versandkosten trage, bekomme ich diese zurückgesendet.
Nun muss ich aber erstmal mit Paypal klären, was ich tue, da Paypal mir das Geld erstattet hat und ich eigentlich alle Ansprüche aus dem Kauf an Paypal abgetreten hab.


----------



## Bull56 (30. September 2015)

so heute ist der Stichtag gewesen, hat jemand News?


----------



## Der Maniac (1. Oktober 2015)

Der Onlineshop-Teil wird normal weiter geführt, ob hier ein Investor hinter steht kann ich gerade aber nicht sagen, die Info fehlt mir... Ein paar der Filialen wurden geschlossen, ein weiterer Teil an Bora-Computer verkauft und ein Teil wird weiter unter dem Namen Atelco geführt.

Genaueres weiß ich momentan nicht.


----------



## BuzzKillington (5. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir steht immer noch eine Gutschrift von einer Retoure aus. Muss ich mit denen Kontakt aufnehmen oder erstmal abwarten?


----------



## NuVirus (5. Oktober 2015)

Wann war das denn, also Bestellung und Retoure?


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Oktober 2015)

BuzzKillington schrieb:


> Bei mir steht immer noch eine Gutschrift von einer Retoure aus. Muss ich mit denen Kontakt aufnehmen oder erstmal abwarten?



über wen hast du bezahlt? Bei Vorkasse/Direkt kannst du nur abwarten. Bei PayPal über PayPal.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Oktober 2015)

ich habe letzten freitag noch normal in der filiale hier in hamburg einkaufen können. 

ich denke mal, dieses hier dürfte die aktuellste stellungnahme von seitens der geschäftsleitung sein:


> Sanierung des PC-Händlers ATELCO schreitet voran
> 
> Nachdem insgesamt 12 Gesellschaften der  ATELCO-Unternehmensgruppe, darunter die ATELCO Computer AG und die hwv  hardwareversand.de GmbH, am 23.07.2015 Insolvenzanträge gestellt hatten,           eröffnete das Amtsgericht Arnsberg am 01.10.2015  Insolvenzverfahren für zunächst neun der in Möhnesee ansässigen  Gesellschaften und bestellte den          Dortmunder Rechtsanwalt Christoph Schulte-Kaubrügger zum  Insolvenzverwalter. Diesem war es zuvor gemeinsam mit der  Geschäftsführung und den ca.          350 Mitarbeitern der ATELCO-Unternehmensgruppe gelungen, die  Belieferung des Einzel- und Onlinehändlers mit IT-Hard- und Software,  Produkten der          Unterhaltungselektronik sowie Telekommunikationsgeräten  sicherzustellen, die Kundenbelieferung und den Kundenservice  aufrechtzuerhalten und so die          Geschäftsbetriebe zu stabilisieren. „Sowohl in den  ATELCO-Filialen als auch im Online-Versandhandel haben wir – nachdem die  anfängliche Verunsicherung          unserer Kunden durch Kommunikation auf allen Kanälen beseitigt  werden konnte – unglaublichen Zuspruch erhalten und sind angesichts der  sehr guten Ergebnisse          der Betriebsfortführungen in der Lage, die Geschäfte auch nach  der Insolvenzeröffnung mit voller Kraft fortzusetzen. Parallel zur  Betriebsfortführung werden          wir sowohl die Suche nach einem geeigneten Investor fortsetzen  als auch alternative Sanierungsmöglichkeiten eruieren, etwa die  Erarbeitung eines Insolvenzplanes“,          so Schulte-Kaubrügger, der insbesondere den Beitrag der  Mitarbeiter hervorhebt:. „Alle ATELCO-Mitarbeiter können stolz sein,  dass ihnen dieser Etappensieg          trotz des schwierigen Marktumfeldes gelungen ist.“
> 
> ...



Stellungnahme zur Insolvenz - ATELCO Computer


----------



## Knogle (5. Oktober 2015)

Also mich haben die als Kunden verloren nachdem ich mein Kleinunternehmen da ausruesten wollte und ich dann so krass angefahren wurde nachdem sie nicht das gebracht haben was ich erwartet habe :daumenrunter:

Das ist schon 1 Jahr her, seitdem kauf ich da nix mehr


----------



## Nenharma (12. Oktober 2015)

Moin, Moin @ all,

ich bin da gerade auf eine Sache gestoßen und denke dabei sehr dolle an "verarsche"!

Wie  *hier* beschrieben warte ich 
auf das Case Thermaltake Core P5 von alternate.de.

Nun habe ich mal über *geizhals.de* geschaut welcher Händler das Ding schon listet und
habe sehen müssen das hardwareversand und Atelco das Case schon als *sofort* Lieferbar haben.

In der seinerzeitigen *Pressemitteilung* von Thermaltake war jedoch ausdrücklich nur alternate als Partner angeführt.

Hier ist es nicht mehr nur der Schelm, der böses denkt!

Was geht bei diesen beiden Unternehmen (sollten ja mittlerweile beide eigenständig sein) eigentlich ab.
Das stinkt mir echt gewaltig nach "............." Maßnahmen zu Beschaffung von Liquiditäten.

Ich würde also auch bei sehr guten Angeboten sehr vorsichtig sein und das Zeug per Nachnahme ordern und somit erst bei Erhalt direkt beim Postman(n) bezahlen!


----------



## Rizoma (12. Oktober 2015)

Nur weil Alternate als Partner aufgeführt wurde bedeutet es nicht das man das Case nur da bekommt schon mal daran gedacht das Alternate in DE als Distributor dienen könnte und das jeder andere Händler der es verkaufen will bei Alternate bestellen muß und nicht bei Thermaltake?


----------



## Nenharma (13. Oktober 2015)

Moin Rizoma,

ich kann deine Einwände natürlich verstehen und es ist auch möglich das alternate den Distributor für Deutschland macht.

Ich hatte vor so einer steilen Behauptung erstmal bei alternate nachgefragt wann den mein Case seine Reise zu mir antreten wird.
Laut alternate wird das Case ab dem 19.10.2015 verfügbar sein.

Ich bin schon deutlich geworden in meinen Ausführungen, dabei geht es nicht darum irgendein Händler oder Unternehmen zu
diskreditieren sondern einfach nur um Vorsicht.

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma

Edit: Bin auch fast einer/einem Betrüger auf dem Leim gegangen, mehr dazu *hier*.

Also einfach mit ein wenig gesundem Menschenverstand und offenen Augen!


----------



## orca113 (3. Januar 2016)

Als ich wollte mal eben eine positive Erfahrung mit einer kürzlich aufgegebenen Bestellung bei Hardwareversand schildern.

Habe jetzt an den Feiertagen eine mSata SSD bei HV bestellt. 178€ knapp. Direkt per Vorkasse bezahlt. Das war am 26.12. am 30.12. kam das Päckchen mit der SSD an. Tiptop, so wie früher.


----------



## KultCaptain (19. Januar 2016)

Habe auch Letze woche Was Bestellt. 
Aber leider keine reaktion auf meine @Mails.
Habe versucht anzurufen aber die Nummer gibt es anscheinend nicht.
Komme aus österreich könte mir eventuel jemand HELFEN?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2016)

Meinst du jetzt Atelco oder HWV? Hier hat ja auch keiner andere Adressen / Nummern als auf denen der Homepage


----------



## KultCaptain (19. Januar 2016)

Sorry HWV. Ja das denke ich mir aber komisch das bei mir garnichts funktionier auch nicht mit DE Vorwahl.
0049/01805711117 ist doch richtig oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2016)

Jipp, das wäre eine der Nummern bei HWV


----------



## KultCaptain (19. Januar 2016)

ja nur leider funktionieren sie nicht.


----------



## Abductee (19. Januar 2016)

KultCaptain schrieb:


> ja nur leider funktionieren sie nicht.



Bei 0049/*0*1805711117 ist ein 0er zu viel.
Richtig: 0049/1805711117
Oder innerhalb Deutschlands einfach die Ländervorwahl weglassen.


----------



## KultCaptain (19. Januar 2016)

Ach nein. Blöder Fehler und ich mach mir da schon sorgen.
Werde es morgen gleich versuchen.

DANKE


----------



## KultCaptain (19. Januar 2016)

Ach nein. Blöder Fehler und ich mach mir da schon sorgen.
Werde es morgen gleich versuchen.

DANKE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2016)

Peinlich hab ich allerdings auch glatt übersehen. Teleniere nicht so oft mit Außerirdischen


----------



## KultCaptain (19. Januar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Peinlich hab ich allerdings auch glatt übersehen. Teleniere nicht so oft mit Außerirdischen



Ja wirklich ich versuchs schon den ganzen Nachmittag und hab es nicht gemerkt!!!  Traurig nja man lernt immer dazu XD


----------



## 2Key (20. Januar 2016)

Ich muss sagen das ich mit HWV nie probleme hatte, eher gesagt sehr zufrieden bin. genieße aber auch den Vorteil zum Abholen in ihrer soweitichweiß Deutschlandweit einzigen Filiale in Münster zu bestellen, zum Preisvergleichspreis per Hardwareschotte natürlich


----------



## KultCaptain (24. Januar 2016)

So spät aber doch. Hat alles super geklabt.
Auch schneller versand solange es auf Lager ist im Ausenlager dauert es länger.
aber nja das Paket ist angekommen und ich freue mich auf einen zusammenbau eines neuen PC`s.


----------



## orca113 (9. Februar 2016)

Mal ne kurze Frage:

Habe im Januar 2014 ein Mainboard bei HV ein Mainboard gekauft. Dieses Jahr im Januar (2 Tage vor Kaufdatum!) ging es kaputt. Habe es zu Hardwareversand eingeschickt. Jetzt knapp 14 Tage später kriege ich von HV ne Mail wo drin steht das der Hersteller mangels Reparabilität anbietet das Board gegen ein höherwertiges zu tauschen anbietet. Wenn ich annehme muss ich 5€ zahlen in Vorkasse. Ist das richtig? Das hat wohl was mit Versand und Insolvenzrecht zu tun?! Hoffe die schicken mir was anständiges zu[emoji123]


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Februar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mainboard bei HV ein Mainboard





orca113 schrieb:


> im Januar (2 Tage vor Kaufdatum!) ging es kaputt


Du hast heute nicht deinen besten Tag, oder?   





orca113 schrieb:


> ne Mail wo drin steht das der Hersteller mangels Reparabilität anbietet das Board gegen ein höherwertiges zu tauschen anbietet. Wenn ich annehme muss ich 5€ zahlen in Vorkasse.



Natürlich sind sie eigentlich verpflichtet dir einen adäquaten Ersatz zu geben,   aber wenn zu mir jemand sagen würde "Wir haben das Modell leider nicht mehr,  aber für zusätzliche 5€  geben wir dir ein deutlich besseres"   (Und der Wert des besseren Modells ist auch entsprechend deutlich höher),   fände ich das ok.


----------



## orca113 (9. Februar 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Du hast heute nicht deinen besten Tag, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ich bin irgendwie ein wenig verfolgt vom Pech. Hatte das im MSI Forum schon angesprochen vor einigen Tagen.

Ja anscheinend hat MSI schon das Austauschboard was ich kriegen soll an HV geschickt aber HV will es erst gegen 5€ rausschicken. So verstehe ich das.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Februar 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das ein wenig seltsam. 

Insbesondere, wenn MSI ja de facto die Kosten trägt.  Wieso will HV  dann Geld haben?  


(Ich denke zwar immer noch dass der Deal ok wäre, aber eigentlich ist das so nicht in Ordnung)


----------



## Abductee (9. Februar 2016)

Wer sagt denn das der Versand bei Garantiesachen grundsätzlich gratis ist?


----------



## orca113 (9. Februar 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das ein wenig seltsam.
> 
> Insbesondere, wenn MSI ja de facto die Kosten trägt.  Wieso will HV  dann Geld haben?
> 
> ...



So ähnlich sehe ich das auch. Zumal ich ja auch schon den Versand zu HV bezahlt habe. Dann schicken die Ware zu MSI, MSI dann zu HV und HV will jetzt Kohle damit sie an mich senden?! Hallo?! Ich meine ich mach das aber da muss man denen (aber auch MSI) am Puls fühlen.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Februar 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das der Versand bei Garantiesachen grundsätzlich gratis ist?



Der Gesetzgeber.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Februar 2016)

Wenns nur 5€ für ein höherwertiges Board ist... Meine Güte.


----------



## orca113 (9. Februar 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wenns nur 5€ für ein höherwertiges Board ist... Meine Güte.



Ne is klar, das ist ok nur ich finde das so dämlich das der ganze RMA Mist immer über den Händler geht. A dauert das lange und B kostet es mehr und das hat man nun am Hals. HV war doch hier nur Zwischending


----------



## Abductee (9. Februar 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Der Gesetzgeber.


Hast du dazu einem Gesetzesauszug?
Meiner Meinung nach sind die Versandkosten bei Garantieabwicklung über die AGB's geregelt die man beim Kauf akzeptiert.
Bei EVGA und Corsair muss der Hinversandt auch selber bezahlt werden, nur der Rückversand wird vom Hersteller bezahlt.


----------



## Shona (9. Februar 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Der Gesetzgeber.


Sicher das du hier nicht Garantie und Gewährleistung verwechselst?

Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung und die Bedingungen kann der Garatiegeber festlegen, dafür gibt es kein Gesetz.
Das was du meinst ist die gesetzliche Gewährleitsung und somit § 439 Nacherfüllung - BGB


----------



## orca113 (10. Februar 2016)

So ich habe heute das Board (nachdem ich bezahlt hatte, vorgestern zähneknirschend) zurück bekommen. Weiß nicht was HV mir da erzählt hat von wegen Board sei nicht reparabel MSI bietet ihnen aber höherwertiges Board XY als Austausch für ihr Z87-G45 Gaming...

Habe exakt das Z87-G45 (neu)als Austausch bekommen.

Soviel zum Thema höherwertig...

Habe dann heute per Mail gefragt was es denn nun exakt mit den 5€ Gebühr auf sich hat. Da wurde mir dann geschrieben das dies eine Versandpauschale ist die ich als Kunde zu zahlen habe weil sich HV im Insolvenzverfahren befindet und daher nicht verpflichtet ist eine Rücksendung zu zahlen wenn sie die RMA für MSI abwickeln... wie auch immer. Board das ja nun neu ist wird verscherbelt.


----------



## Shox90 (15. Februar 2016)

Mal eine kleine Rechtsaufklärung. Hab mich damit grade erst selbst befasst.

Der Hin- und Rückversandt ist in den ersten 6 Monaten IMMER und vollständig vom Verkäufer zu zahlen. Sollte man das selber vorbeibringen, kann man sich auch die Fahrtkosten erstatten lassen. Bei sperrigen Dingen kann man die Sachen auch abholen lassen, kostenfrei natürlich.

Die Garantie ist, wie schon gesagt, eine freiwillige Zugabe vom Händler. In der kann er seine eigenen Bedingungen festlegen. Daher immer schön bei den Garantiebedingungen nachlesen, da hier keine allgemeine  Gesetzesgrundlage besteht, außer es handelt sich um total kuriose Sachen. Sollte sich aber von selbst verstehen.


----------



## dj_the_one (16. Februar 2016)

In diesem Fall hattest du vermutlich Glück dass es sich hierbei um eine sogenannte "Echte Garantie" vom Hersteller handelt. Überblicherweiße werben Veräußerer auch mit "Garantien" die im Grunde nichts anderes sind als eine Verlängerung der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung. Im 2teren Fall (bei einem bereits offenen Insolvenzverfahren) würde sich dein Gewährleistunganspruch in einem Geldanspruch automatisch umwandeln. Die Geldforderung könnte man dann als Insolvenzforderung beim zuständigen Insolvenzgericht anmelden und erhält dann eine Quote aus dem Insolvenzverfahren. Natürlich gibt es hier auch Spezialfälle in Form von Ratenzahlungen (Verlängerung der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung bis zur letzten Teilrate) oder auf bei einer Anzahlung. Um es kurz zu machen bist du mit den 5 Euro Versandpauschale gut davongekommen.


----------



## trigger831 (16. Februar 2016)

Moin. Wollte meine "alte" MSI GTX 770 die über 2 Jahre alt ist und bei der nun der Grafikspeicher über den Jordan gegangen ist, bei HVV einschicken, die dann die RMA für MSI erledigen. Da das nach 2 Jahren aber nicht mehr auf deren Seite über "Retoure" funktioniert, habe ich dort angerufen, um den Ablauf zu klären. Ende vom Lied: Ich musste nochmals bei MSI und Atelco (selbe Hotline wie HVV) anrufen, um mir exakt 3 verschiedene Aussagen anzuhören. Es wurde einfach immer auf einen anderen geschoben. Zuletzt hat man mir bei der Hotline versichert, dass ich die Karte an HVV mit einer kurzen Schilderung des Problems schicken müsse, um die RMA einzuleiten. 5 Euro muss ich dann als Pauschale zahlen.


----------



## Shox90 (16. Februar 2016)

Ansprechpartner bei einer RMA ist grundsätzlich IMMER der Verkäufer/Händler. Bei manchen Herstellern kann man das auch direkt über sie erledigen. Bei MSI geht das nur über den Händler.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Februar 2016)

Das wars mit ATELCO und Hardwareversand:
Atelco Computer: K&M ubernimmt 8 Filialen, der Rest wird geschlossen - ComputerBase

K&M-/Bora-Computer übernehmen 8 Filialen, der Rest wird zugemacht - inklusive der Zentrale und Möhnesee. Der Betrieb in der Zentrale wurde wohl sogar schon heute eingestellt. Die Mitarbeiter werden wohl morgen nach einer Inventur freigestellt und entlassen.


----------



## efdev (25. Februar 2016)

zum Glück hab ich nichts mehr bei Hardwareversand offen was Garantie oder sonstiges angeht.


----------



## Braineater (26. Februar 2016)

Das geschieht HWV und Atelco ganz recht, dass die Bude komplett dicht macht! Ich habe früher wirklich gerne dort eingekauft, aber was kurz vor und während der Insolvenz abgelaufen ist, war nicht ganz sauber. Eine Rückzahlung von über 700€ von mir wurde solange von HWV zurückgehalten und verzögert, bis die Insolvenz bekanntgegeben wurde. Das Geld war dann natürlich weg....Und die hatten vier Wochen Zeit das zu regeln und ich wurde immer wieder vertröstet...Ich hoffe die Verantwortlichen werden niemals wieder in der Lage sein ein Geschäft aufzuziehen.


----------



## NuVirus (26. Februar 2016)

Hatte noch Glück das ich meine 980Ti dort über Paypal bezahlt hab sonst wäre das Geld wohl komplett weg gewesen.

Schade war einer größeren PC Shops in Nürnberg, mein erster eigener PC war selbst zusammengestellt von Atelco und damals schon Probleme gehabt - meine X1800 war direkt defekt als alles ankam... Bildfehler dann musste der ganze PC wieder zurück geschickt werden was aber wohl durchaus normal ist.


----------



## Der Maniac (26. Februar 2016)

Braineater schrieb:


> Das geschieht HWV und Atelco ganz recht, dass die Bude komplett dicht macht! [...]



Dir ist aber schon klar, das sowohl HWV als auch Atelco noch existieren? Beide Unternehmen wurden nur verschlankt.... Bei Atelco wurden 6 Filialen geschlossen, 6 an Bora-Computer verkauft und der Rest in eigener Hand behalten...


----------



## iGameKudan (26. Februar 2016)

Die machen aber wie im CB-Link beschrieben demnächst zu, zumindest Atelco - damit dürfte mit sehr hoher Warscheinlichkeit auch HWV betroffen sein.


----------



## Der Maniac (26. Februar 2016)

Schande auf mein Haupt, den hab ich übersehen... Da sind neue Infos für mich drin  Ich war halt auch bei dem Verein bis letztes Jahr, und dachte bis eben, das die es tatsächlich geschafft hätten... Naja, bei der Führung wundert mich das jetzt nicht... xD


----------



## orca113 (27. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> zum Glück hab ich nichts mehr bei Hardwareversand offen was Garantie oder sonstiges angeht.



Ihr habt aber auch mal an die Leute gedacht die bei solchen Sachen ihren Job verlieren?

Von diesen Leuten wäre manch einer froh er hätte eure Sorgen von wegen Garantieansprüche im Fall eines defekten Hardwareteils....


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2016)

Nein machen Sie scheinbar nicht. Asoziales Verhalten ist das mMn. Ich hab aus Protest erst letzte Woche ein paar Bestellungen bei HWV abgesetzt. Alles total schnell und ohne Probleme gelaufen.


----------



## blank2007 (27. Februar 2016)

Ich wusste bis vor paar tagen nicht das die beiden Firmen in der Insolvenz stecken. 

Bei Hardwareversand hatte ich den Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A bestellt - angeblich Lieferbar - dann hat sich erhausgestellt, das dieser nicht auf Lager ist. Lieferzeit über 4 Wochen. Hab dann storniert und wirklich und zum Glück nach 3 tagen mein Geld wieder gehabt.
Vor 3 tagen dann bei Atelco n CPU Kühler bestellt, aber mit Shop abholung, seid Mitte der Woche tut sich bei dem Bestellstatus nix. Dann sehe ich durch ein dummen Zufall auf Computerbase den Beitrag zur Insolvenz.
Na geil, 2x ins Klo gegriffen. 

Ich werde demnächst die kleinen PC Händler in meiner Ortschaft aufsuchen und die bestmöglichst unterstützen. 
Mache das ab und zu so, das ich ne E-Mail vorher rausschicke mit den sachen die ich benötige, und erfrage den Preis.
Beim Mainboard vor zwei Jahren hatte ich das Glück, das es um 20 EUR günstiger war als im Internet (und das bei einem Asus Board). 

Also Leute, einfach mal mehr vor Ort fragen, und wenn der Preis stimmt, zuschlagen.


----------



## efdev (27. Februar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ihr habt aber auch mal an die Leute gedacht die bei solchen Sachen ihren Job verlieren?
> 
> Von diesen Leuten wäre manch einer froh er hätte eure Sorgen von wegen Garantieansprüche im Fall eines defekten Hardwareteils....



Das ist ein ganz anderes Problem und betrifft zum Glück mich nicht.
Was soll ich da auch groß zu sagen klar ist das doof aber ändern kann ich es eh nicht 

Hab auch bis jetzt eigentlich das meiste immer bei HWV bestellt, weil ich einfach nie Probleme hatte weder beim Bestellen noch wenn es Probleme mit der Hardware gab.


----------

